# 2010 FIFA WORLD CUP Finals



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2010)

CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!SPAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!















THE FINALS ARE HERE!!!!!!!!​





VS






FOR










* THE FIFA WORLD CUP FINALS IS NOW HERE!!!*

I Hope you are either there or watching it on television WITH* ESPN'S EXCITING 3-D*, or just even regular HD, or maybe 2D. It does not matter, *WATCH THE GAMES* and* DISCUSS HERE*.

EDIT​

The KNOCKOUT STAGES ARE HERE!!!! LOOK AT THE FIXTURES BELOW.*{TIMES IN GMT}*​
SECOND ROUND


June 26 -  Uruguay  v  South Korea      14:00
-  United States  v  Ghana       18:30

June 27 -  Germany  v  England           14:00
-  Argentina  v  Mexico            18:30

June 28 -  Netherlands  v  Slovakia       14:00
-  Brazil  v  Chile                     18:30

June 29 -  Paraguay  v  Japan              14:00
-  Spain  v  Portugal                18:30



QUARTER FINALS


July 2    -  Netherlands    v  Brazil            14:00
-  Uruguay         v  Ghana           18:30

July 3    -  Argentina        v  Germany       14:00
-  Paraguay        v   Spain           18:30





SEMI FINALS


July 6    -  Netherlands    v  Uruguay                             18:30

July 7    -  Germany  v  Spain                                       18:30





THIRD PLACE


July 10    - Uruguay       v                Germany           18:30





FINALS


July 11    -  Netherlands       v                Spain                                 18:30









PRE-World Cup​
Since the* FIFA WORLD CUP FINALS* is coming soon I decided to make a thread about it.


I would like Brazil to win. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Who's your choice? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   Do you think Italy will defend? Or will some other team take the trophy! 


From 11 June to 11 July 2010 experience one month long of the *BIGGEST SPORTING EVENT* in the *WORLD!!!!*


YAY 100 Posts

EDIT​


If you are watching the World Cup on television on a Hi-DEF TV, ESPN is unveiling its 3-D Network. Starting with the first Match Between Mexico and South Africa. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=4796555

EDIT (ADDED POLL QUESTION)​
Which Group do you think is the Best?​
Group A - South Africa, Mexico, Uruguay, and France
Group B - Argentina, Nigeria, Korea Republic and Greece
Group C - England, United States, Algeria, and Slovenia
Group D - Germany, Australia, Serbia and Ghana
Group E - Netherlands, Denmark, Japan and Cameroon
Group F - Italy, Paraguay, New Zealand and Slovakia
Group G - Brazil, Korea DPR, Cote d'Ivoire(Ivory Coast) and Portugal
Group H - Spain, Switzerland, Honduras and Chile


----------



## 67birdman (Apr 11, 2010)

Italy FTW!!


----------



## Costello (Apr 11, 2010)

Argentina have Messi, and they're solid in all departments now...
But Spain could also win, they haven't lost a single game for ages, they won the European Cup (2008) pretty easily. They have an awesome team.

First 4 should be Argentina, Spain, Brazil, and hmm the 4th one? [england/portugal/italy/france/germany]...


----------



## Jakob95 (Apr 11, 2010)

Probably Germany.  I think they will win.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 11, 2010)

AUSTRALIA! We wont win but I am voting for them anyway.


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Apr 11, 2010)

No idea... but I do know that I can't get the official song for this out of my head.


----------



## zuron7 (Apr 11, 2010)

I changed my mind:
Argentina
Brazil 
Netherlands
France 
Germany
Either one of these these teams better win or else.
I hate Italy now since their people are *


----------



## Jasper07 (Apr 11, 2010)

HUP HOLLAND HUP =)


----------



## OSW (Apr 11, 2010)

Spain. But god would I love Australia to do as well or even better than the last world cup


----------



## scrtmstr (Apr 11, 2010)

The Netherlands


----------



## Satangel (Apr 11, 2010)

67birdman said:
			
		

> Italy FTW!!
> 
> No way, they won't win it for sure.
> They are still a good team, but they are a bit too old now IMHO.
> ...



Exactly, I too think Spain will win this. 
They just have *multiple* world class players on every position, that's what makes them so strong.
Just look at their goalies. They have like 4 keepers that are in a world class teams!

Brazil and England are some of my other favorite teams and maybe they will win it, but their team aren't as good as Spain.
So Spain ftw!

And France? Knocked out in group stage I think, so weak since Zidane left, unbelievable. Although they have quite an easy group, I wouldn't be surprised if they were knocked out very early on.

And for some general Soccer chatter, check out this thread.


----------



## OSW (Apr 11, 2010)

Fernando Torres. That is all.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 11, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> Fernando Torres. That is all.



Torres + Villa (+ Guïza + Raul).
Now that is owning.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 11, 2010)

The best strikers are easily Rooney and Drogba, but the rest of their teams suck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Going for England though. *biased*


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm going for England, but then I'm biased  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Really don't want Spain to win though.


----------



## Sanderino (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm hoping for the Netherlands, England or Spain.

I bet it will become Spain tough. They're good


----------



## Arm73 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have to say................Italy.......but that's just the heart speaking, not my logic .
Because...well the world cup is the only thing that makes me feel my nationality every 4 years...........other then that I couldn't care any less ( I've been living in the Sates for ages now ) !


----------



## Tanas (Apr 11, 2010)

Hopefully England will win the Worlds biggest sporting event.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

I think England have a chance this year, I was looking at the matches they will have to play up to the semi finals and and taking into account the two best teams winning each group and England topping there group then they have a great layout. I think that England will win their group ( Sorry USA but to be honest you suck at Football, not soccer but football, soccer is a stupid name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

So come one England

England vs Spain is my bet


----------



## HBK (Apr 11, 2010)

Portugal...as much as it is my country, I don't think we have nearly as half as the quality we had 4 years ago when we reached 4th place. We'll barely manage to cling on to 2nd in the group stage (Brazil will get 1st), and then go down in the quarter finals after a win in the round of 16 against a weaker team. At least that what I think. Figo and Pauleta were one of the world's best players, with then gone, and Ronaldo absolutely sucking (Ronaldo = Maradona - they both are amazing, one for R.Madrid, other was the best player in the world, but now they both suck at national teams playing/coaching), we won't go far.

Italy is my choice, once again (ok, probably biased since I'm half Italian). The team is strong, focused...ultimately, a powerhouse. We have tons of difficulties, sure, with the story of defending the title, and winners curse probably is going to knock us out like it did in Euro '08, but I believe that we can at least reach the semis. Would be awesome to reach the finals and win again, though.

Possible candidates to win (apart from those mentioned above):

Spain - awesome team, really got stronger.
Germany - cold-blooded, focused consistency of a "sniper" team
Brazil - ain't 5 time champ for nothing, plus great players and natural dominance
Argentina - if Maradona doesn't go crazy with bad tactics
France - good team, not the best, but still very focused
South Africa - the host will go far, trust me. It happens like that every time (though not WIN, but like..quarters)
Holland - like Germany, although their football is a show to watch. Nothing can stop them when they put their hearts into it
England - if they get their heads together and realize that it's not a walk in the park


----------



## anaxs (Apr 11, 2010)

its gonna either be Brazil or Spain
most likely Spain but i want either of them to win so watever


----------



## mcp2 (Apr 11, 2010)

LOL ENGLAND, there is no way England is going to win.


----------



## Danny600kill (Apr 11, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Portugal...as much as it is my country, I don't think we have nearly as half as the quality we had 4 years ago when we reached 4th place. We'll barely manage to cling on to 2nd in the group stage (Brazil will get 1st), and then go down in the quarter finals after a win in the round of 16 against a weaker team. At least that what I think. Figo and Pauleta were one of the world's best players, with then gone, and Ronaldo absolutely sucking (Ronaldo = Maradona - they both are amazing, one for R.Madrid, other was the best player in the world, but now they both suck at national teams playing/coaching), we won't go far.
> 
> Italy is my choice, once again (ok, probably biased since I'm half Italian). The team is strong, focused...ultimately, a powerhouse. We have tons of difficulties, sure, with the story of defending the title, and winners curse probably is going to knock us out like it did in Euro '08, but I believe that we can at least reach the semis. Would be awesome to reach the finals and win again, though.
> 
> ...



Group G
1	Brazil	
2	Ivory Coast
3	North Korea	
4	Portugal

You are forgetting that the group also includes Ivory Coast, these have been doing amazing this year and are actually the favourites to win the group so when you say that it will be Brazil then Portugal this will most likely be the case

Personally I think it will be more like

1 Ivory Coast ( Very close between 1 & 2 )
2 Portugal
3 Brazil
4 North Korea

But any hows good luck


----------



## Thoob (Apr 11, 2010)

Go any team that isn't England!


This is how us Scots deal with the fact that our national team is awful and hasn't qualified for any major tournaments since 1998.


----------



## raiderscrusade (Apr 12, 2010)

Australia


----------



## Vidboy10 (Apr 12, 2010)




----------



## Lubbo (Apr 12, 2010)

netherlands ftw or spain


----------



## HBK (Apr 12, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> HBK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ivory Coast against Brazil? No chance. I said we would cling on to 2nd, becaue IC is quite good and might beat Portugal easily if we don't stay focused. But Brazil? Nah, sorry.


----------



## Satangel (Apr 12, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> I think England have a chance this year, I was looking at the matches they will have to play up to the semi finals and and taking into account the two best teams winning each group and England topping there group then they have a great layout. I think that England will win their group ( Sorry USA but to be honest you suck at Football, not soccer but football, soccer is a stupid name
> 
> 
> 
> ...



England can come far, but they won't win it I think.
Especially their goalkeeper is just a joke, and I really think you have to have an excellent goalie to win this tournament.
All the rest is world class though, but the striker position I maybe also a weak point, with only Rooney being world class there.
Owen is out for the rest of the season, and I don't think Crouch + Wallcott are that good that they will make the difference over there.


----------



## GundamXXX (Apr 12, 2010)

Im going for Australia but because Im dutch I also go for Holland ofcourse... I hope AU does it even better then last year and this time DOESNT get screwed over by the ref

*BOOOO ITALY* PANSYBOYS!


----------



## Razorwing (Apr 12, 2010)

My heart says England are going to win, but then my head comes along and says don't be so bloody stupid we are going to get knocked out on penalties in the quarter-finals like we do every tournament!

So with that said I will have to go for Spain cause they have world class players all over the pitch, England would kill for any of their 3/4 quality keepers.


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 12, 2010)

I really doubt England will do that well because all of our keepers suck. 

I say bring back David Seaman!


----------



## ykhan (Apr 12, 2010)

wouldn't it be great if someone random just thrashed brazil right at the final
like someone who hasnt won many times mexico or the netherlands


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 12, 2010)

ykhan said:
			
		

> wouldn't it be great if someone random just thrashed brazil right at the final
> like someone who hasnt won many times mexico or the netherlands



or England


----------



## Langin (Apr 12, 2010)

Netherlands, LOL I hate soccer. But still I think Holland is going to win!


----------



## C175R (Apr 12, 2010)

voted for Spain. they have an amazing team and they are young.
Brazil: Also amazing team and great players like KAKA, Robinho and others. would LOVE to see Brazil VS Spain.
England: good but won't win. 
Argentina: has Messi and other amazing players but they don't play for their jersey. they play for money. they don't wana get injured and not be able to play for barca or their teams.
Italy: Old. if they weren't lucky 4years ago and got the Penalty kick, they won't even be on the last 4.
Portugal: good but not enough to beat the power of Brazil, Spain, and other teams.
the rest team are also good but not strong enough to beat them.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 12, 2010)

I think it's between Argentina and Spain.
Messi is basically the best player in the world at the moment.
But Spain have Torres, Villa, Fabregas and are European Champions.
Of course I want England to win, but I'm not sure. Every time it feels like "this is the year, we are gonna win it", like it in 06.
Anyhow, I can't wait till the World Cup starts.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 13, 2010)

Updated first post.


----------



## pizzahutmaster (Apr 13, 2010)

Where is the love for Mexico? lol
idk but Italy imo has a pretty good chance to win. Maybe Germany also?
it doesn't really matter though, as long as the final match is intense.

Also, what do you guys think the 3D will be?
Will it seem like if you were in the stands w/ the people? Kinda creepy to be next to someone you don't know.
Or maybe zooming in on the field w/ the players standing around your living room.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 13, 2010)

pizzahutmaster said:
			
		

> Where is the love for Mexico? lol
> idk but Italy imo has a pretty good chance to win. Maybe Germany also?
> it doesn't really matter though, as long as the final match is intense.
> 
> ...


I think Italy's team is too old now. Germany may get far they have a solid team.


----------



## Talaria (Apr 13, 2010)

New Zealand!

However much I wish we'll be lucky to even win one of the pool games. Although still excited first time we've qualified for FIFA World Cup in quite a while haha.


----------



## Another World (Apr 14, 2010)

i don't care who wins as long as i get to see cheerleaders in 3D!!

-another world


----------



## ecchi (Apr 14, 2010)

Durrr, Australia all the way! Even if I don't like soccer at all.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 14, 2010)

*ENGLAND *


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 14, 2010)

spain easily


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2010)

On the subject of Argentina. 
I do not think one man (Messi) can change a team. If Argentina wants to win it has to be a great team effort because them, like France, almost did not qualify. 


Also (random) Brazil (hosts) gets a by in the 2014 World Cup maintaining easily being the only country to play in every World Cup Finals. Also there hosting the Olympics in 2016.(How lucky are they)


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 15, 2010)

Updated First Post


----------



## kernelPANIC (Apr 22, 2010)

I want to say Spain, but lately many players are having serious injuries that could seriously affect their performance (Fabregas, Torres, Iniesta, Xavi is also in the brink of injury, etc.)
They might have to bring players like Barcelona's Pedro Rodriguez or some other young ones.

Still, my vote goes to Spain, but if it happens it'll give a heart attack every single game throughout the World Cup to 40 million people.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 22, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> *ENGLAND *









 doubt it.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow!! No one gave the host a chance.


----------



## raulpica (Apr 22, 2010)

Italy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...I hope 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I know they're exactly top notch anymore... but we can hope


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 22, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> Italy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The biggest problem with Italy these days is the age of the players, they need to introduce alot more younger players for the future. I know they have a few good ones but show use more in that ageing team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scotland are knocked out , So I'm just hoping I see good matches as I will be watching every game.

I hope henry breaks his arms though after doing that to Ireland.


----------



## ball2012003 (Apr 22, 2010)

Spain
Mexico(will never happen but still going for them)
Italy
Argentina
England


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 26, 2010)

I hope Henry will pay for his hand-balling sins. Ireland should have been in the World Cup.


----------



## House Spider (Apr 26, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> I hope Henry will pay for his hand-balling sins. Ireland should have been in the World Cup.


One of my friends was pissed about that alot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I have a feeling Spain or Germany will win.


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 30, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> Fernando Torres. That is all.



ahahah torres is a shite poacher

he won't even be fit with his glass legs


guiza and villa are a better partnership

anyway i have a feeling we will see the african teams cause a few upsets, and the winner will also be unexpected. argentina or england dare i say


----------



## Deleted User (May 16, 2010)

Is there anyway to make this thread the official "2010 FIFA WORLD CUP" thread?


----------



## Llama Riot (May 16, 2010)

So hey since all of you are picking Spain etc., just who was that last team to put Spain in there place?


----------



## Satangel (May 27, 2010)

Llama Riot said:
			
		

> So hey since all of you are picking Spain etc., just who was that last team to put Spain in there place?



True, but if they really wanted to win that silly cup, they would have won.
But I was amazed the USA got that far and could play so good.
If you had another country like Cameroon or so in your group, you wouldn't even survive the group stage.


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2010)

Just want to know how many British people are rooting for England.


----------



## Sanderino (May 28, 2010)

Go the Netherlands !!


----------



## Mikk0 (May 29, 2010)

brazil / c

i just have a little feeling about the vinner.. and english football is my favorite for sure


----------



## Deleted User (May 31, 2010)

*Some International Friendlies Weekend Scores*

Saturday
New Zealand   	 1 - 0   	 Serbia
Spain   	   3 - 2   	 Saudi Arabia
Azerbaijan  1 - 3   	 Macedonia
Slovakia   	 1 - 1   	 Cameroon
Sweden   	   4 - 2   	 Bosnia-Herzegovina
Norway   	 2 - 1   	 Montenegro
Ukraine   	 3 - 2   	 Romania
U.A.E   	 3 - 2   	 Moldova
United States    2 - 1   	 Turkey
Iceland   	 4 - 0   	 Andorra
Venezuela   	 1 - 1   	 Canada
Hungary   	 0 - 3   	 Germany


Sunday

Japan   	 1 - 2   	 England
Tunisia   	 1 - 1   	 France
Chile   	 3 - 0   	 Israel
Mexico   	 5 - 1   	 Gambia
Chile   	 1 - 0   	 Northern Ireland
Paraguay    2 - 2   	 Ivory Coast
Belarus   	 1 - 0   	 South Korea
Nigeria   	 1 - 1   	 Colombia


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 8, 2010)

Just a reminder that the WORLD CUP starts Friday June 11 with the opening match of South Africa vs Mexico. I hope Mexico owns the hosts.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 9, 2010)

VS vs England this Saturday, can't wait!


----------



## lagman (Jun 10, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Just a reminder that the WORLD CUP starts Friday June 11 with the opening match of South Africa vs Mexico. I hope Mexico owns the hosts.



Ditto! I only hope the referees doesn't kill us like they usually do with the teams playing against the hosts.
Game is at 9am my time, we already have a whole party planned at the office, I can't imagine what we would do if we make it beyond quarterfinals.


----------



## Rabbi Nevins (Jun 10, 2010)

I hate how every world cup, everyone says england and spain are going to do SOO WELL. Do they ever?

nope.


----------



## dark ajax (Jun 10, 2010)

lagman said:
			
		

> diando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, let's hope we can have a fair game, mexico isn't playing that bad lately, so maybe they can win that one and hopefully get a better result than last world cups...


----------



## PoopaTroopa (Jun 10, 2010)

since i like mario, i am going for italy

(my country, Mushroom Kingdom isn't qualified to play)


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 11, 2010)

1.5 hours to go!!


----------



## Sn4k3X (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm sooo excited!
i can't wait!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 11, 2010)

30 mins!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 11, 2010)

It's away!
Mexico is owning SA atm, hopefully they make a goal soon!

So excited about the WC.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 11, 2010)

0-0
HALF TIME


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 11, 2010)

Mexico are playing pretty well so far.  Missed a couple of good opportunities, and got beat by some great defending, but they're holding up well.  Gutted about the disallowed goal!  I'm hoping that they manage to put on in the net this half, it'd be nice to see them win.


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 11, 2010)

South Africa is winning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nnoooez

I wub you mexico


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 11, 2010)

EPIC MATCH WAS SO DAMN FUCKING EPIC!
SA PLAYED SO SEXY iN THE 2nd HALF!!!
OMFG!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 11, 2010)

Poor SA (Im half south african)

what a goal though


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 11, 2010)

that was a soft goal..


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 11, 2010)

Horns are annoying 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Constant buzz for 90min 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 11, 2010)

mexico got lucky that ball hit the post


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 11, 2010)

makoena was at fault. 3v1 and he didnt step up to get the offsides call


----------



## Satangel (Jun 11, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> makoena was at fault. 3v1 and he didnt step up to get the offsides call



Indeed very big fault, couldn't believe my eyes when I saw it wasn't offside in replay. 
I sure thought the playing level would be higher in this WC!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 11, 2010)

all he needed to do was step up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: i dont think its the playing level that was low. nerves had a lot to do with it too...


----------



## Satangel (Jun 11, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> all he needed to do was step up



I completely understand the fault, you are so focused in the match and all you want is to clear that ball. You don't think anymore, you react impulsively.
It's ofcourse very sad for SA, but that's football.


----------



## Potticus (Jun 11, 2010)

IMO
This France vs. Uruguay game is pitiful.

Tooooooooooooooo many flops.
Brings shame to the game when guys run by the ball and fall over begging for a free kick.

Uruguay is playing spectacular defense though.
This all-out assault France is pulling at the end is quite a show though.


----------



## taktularCBo (Jun 11, 2010)

F*ck, this was really a bad game. What for a shame for us...but our team is just a shame at all..slow, unconcentrated and OLD!
MRD!MRD!MRD!

The good thing is, Im half German. I hope that Sunday will be a more successful game.


----------



## Potticus (Jun 11, 2010)

No offense meant to the French by this.
But your offense was horrible, the only true offense we saw the whole game was at the end when they were just trying to get a cheap one.

Uruguay's gameplan was to simply play defense and maybe try to get a cheap one.


----------



## anaxs (Jun 11, 2010)

lookslike spain isnt taking it this time, terez isnt playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 althpough i wanted them to win
Im hoping either Brazil or Argentina takes it home


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 11, 2010)

Worst first day of a world cup i ever seen ^^
if there had been a german game we would have seen more goals


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 11, 2010)

well forlan had 1 good shot and he missed it


----------



## Potticus (Jun 11, 2010)

I know most of us are pumped for that

USA vs. ENGLAND

action amirite guys?

Should have a couple goals.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a feeling the USA will defeat England. Without the magnificent crosses of Beckham on the right, there is no chance for England. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the like interaction though. That is one reason I made this thread. Look at the updates I made to the first post.

Scores from 11 June 2010​
South Africa	1	-	1	Mexico
France		1	-	1	Uruguay​


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 12, 2010)

ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! ENGLAND!! (etc)


----------



## naglaro00 (Jun 12, 2010)

I hope England wins


----------



## Satangel (Jun 12, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> I know most of us are pumped for that
> 
> USA vs. ENGLAND
> 
> ...



Yup, I'm getting pumped all week for this match!
Hopefully Rooney scores a few, terrific player.

Watching Argentina now, boring


----------



## Dter ic (Jun 12, 2010)

mabe england, but i doubt it, they only reach the semi-finals and there out :/


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 12, 2010)

anyone else hoping for a surprise sothat USA wins the game today?

and btw these vuvuzelas annoy the fuck out of me >.


----------



## OSW (Jun 12, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> and btw these vuvuzelas annoy the fuck out of me >.


----------



## Costello (Jun 12, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> > and btw these vuvuzelas annoy the fuck out of me >.


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 12, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Am0s (Jun 12, 2010)

England FTW!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 12, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Costello said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Satangel (Jun 12, 2010)

STEVIE G!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 12, 2010)

The Americans are playing well this year!  Our guys are looking a little sloppy really, and what the hell was Green thinking!  We better net a couple in the next half!  And totally agree about the noise of whatever those things are called.  It doesn't feel like a football match without the chants and the cheers.  I heard a little bit of Rule Britannia break through but it was barely audible.


----------



## Dr. Awesome (Jun 12, 2010)

Halftime 1-1. GO ENGLAND! ...Even though I live in the US.


----------



## Potticus (Jun 12, 2010)

Final 1-1

Not a bad game.
England's offense was stopped pretty well after the '4 mark. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





USA scored off of a cheap goal, but goaltending is goaltending sorry guys.
USA had one more solid opportunity to put the game away and it hit the pole!!!!!!

Either way congrats to both teams, I'm assuming USA and England will both make it past the first round.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2010)

The match between USA and England was good, even without the magnificent crosses of Beckham on the right.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I still like the like interaction. Keep it going.

Scores from 12 June 2010​
South Korea	2	-	0	Greece

Argentina		1	-	0	Nigeria

England		1	-	1	U.S.A​


----------



## Potticus (Jun 13, 2010)

On a side note if Nigeria and Germany play, let's hope Germany is the home team


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> On a side note if Nigeria and Germany play, let's hope Germany is the home team


Why? Nigeria is another African country. Do you want Germany to wear white or something?


----------



## Potticus (Jun 13, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NIG vs.
GER





Saw a world cup cartoon with that lol.


----------



## alukadoo (Jun 13, 2010)

The Vietnamese will FTW.


----------



## Rizsparky (Jun 13, 2010)

i see alot of englishmen in this thread lmao


----------



## Hiz_95 (Jun 13, 2010)

I hope England's gonna win, but I think Spain will probably win.


----------



## Costello (Jun 13, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> diando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ahem*
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Niger


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2010)

Good luck to the Aussies!


----------



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Good luck to the Aussies!



Already 2 - 0 up to Germany. As expected, the Germans are always top in tournaments. Hopefully they don't win it though, I dislike Germany for some reason.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 13, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They're bound to win, but it would have been nice to see the Australians give them a run for their money.  I thought the Aussies were gonna put it in the net at about 4 mins in during the corner but missed the chance.  They're not doing bad but they're not a strong side, and they've got a terrible back game.  The defending is just sloppy.  It would be lovely to see them score on the Germans though! lol


----------



## Dr. Awesome (Jun 13, 2010)

I kinda knew Germany would win, but I was hoping Australia would. Too bad though, its 2 - 0.


----------



## luke_c (Jun 13, 2010)

Love this song!



Was away camping all weekend so missed alot of the matches, but caught the first South Africa v Mexico match, what a first goal! South Africa should of got the win in the second half.
Listened to the England match on a radio at our campsite, we turned it on and within seconds Gerrard scored! Then sadly USA scored due to a pitiful mistake by Foster, mistakes happen, but this is the World cup for Pete's sake, at least we came out with a point in the end, really need to win the next few games aswell, will catch up with all of todays games on MOTD World Cup


----------



## Satangel (Jun 13, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> Love this song!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was Green who made the mistake.

Watching Germany now, very impressed so far.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 13, 2010)

its game set match, aussies are too slow and old


----------



## luke_c (Jun 13, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huh, why on Earth did I say Foster? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Germany are just going for more goals now, already 4-0 up and against a ten man team, complete mockery for the Aussies, would feel sorry for them if they weren't England's Cricket arch nemesis!


----------



## Mid123 (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## alidsl (Jun 13, 2010)

epic win lol

beautiful finish by Muller the Aussies are getting smashed


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 13, 2010)

OMG 4-0. That's not even a football score, that a babyfoot score lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 13, 2010)

Keep the interaction going.

Scores from 13 June 2010​
Algeria	0	-	1	Slovenia

Serbia		0	-	1	Ghana
Germany		4	-	0	Australia​


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jun 13, 2010)

very good match for germany, kudos guys you played very well!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2010)

Australia really got thrashed by Germany. I think for the next game Australia need to sit down with their backup strikers (because I do not think Cahill will play in the next match) and encourage them for the next game. 

Also when I created this thread I did not know Tempers would be so interested in Football/Soccer. I wish my other threads about NBA Basketball was more of a success. But the International Game is a game I like to play a lot, so I am glad to see the passion and excitement to the game. Not just only about Video Games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  and Computers but a lot more.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So thanks again Tempers.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 14, 2010)

I had to switch the Germany v Australia game off after a while, it just became too painful to watch!  It was a given that they'd lose but watching them get slaughtered was painful.  I wish them luck in the next game though.  Todays other games weren't the greatest either, tomorrow should prove to be an eventful day though.  The one team I'm dying to see play is North Korea!  They're gonna get slaughtered obviously but it's definitely peaked my interest.


----------



## Potticus (Jun 14, 2010)

For all of us that love the old chants

There is a possibility that the horns (whatever their funky name is) will be banned immediately.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 14, 2010)

Mid123 said:
			
		

>


Hahahahaha EPIC WIN!
OMFG I cant stop laughing!!!
Looooool good one


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jun 14, 2010)

Can't wait for Brazil to play on Tuesday, the poll is a little biased right now..


----------



## Satangel (Jun 14, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I had to switch the Germany v Australia game off after a while, it just became too painful to watch!  It was a given that they'd lose but watching them get slaughtered was painful.  I wish them luck in the next game though.  Todays other games weren't the greatest either, tomorrow should prove to be an eventful day though.  The one team I'm dying to see play is North Korea!  They're gonna get slaughtered obviously but it's definitely peaked my interest.



Yeah North Korea lol.
Heard they hired actors to cheer for them, so funny!
And they will be sent to work camps and mines if they make a fool out of themselves


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jun 14, 2010)

Ban the bloody vuvuzelas...I'd love to hear some good old chants.
you can barely hear the "goal" shout when someone scores.

north korea is already the team of morons...they tried to fool FIFA by putting an extra FW instead of the third GK. Fifa replied, "ok but that guy will be only able to play as GK"

lol


----------



## Satangel (Jun 14, 2010)

Tomorrow it's Brazil - North Korea, gonna be funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Japan won btw, quite funny to hear it's there first World Cup match to win on foreign soil.

The Netherlands won too, quite a boring match (like a lot of the past matches) but Elia was very good! 

Alcaraz (ex-player of my favorite team Club Brugge) just scored against the World Champion!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Who's winning the Italy game (well, what's the score)?

I'm not watching it


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 14, 2010)

paraguay 1-0 at halftime.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Really??

wow what happened?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2010)

Keep the interaction going.

Scores from 14 June 2010​
Netherlands	2	-	0	Denmark

Japan		1	-	0	Cameroon

Paraguay		1	-	1	Italy​


----------



## alidsl (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow italy did bad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I can't believe they drew with Paraguy


----------



## Speed Freak (Jun 14, 2010)

Everytime Italy is the underdog or has such a bad start they end up being the WC champions. In 82 they tied 3 times in the first stage and qualified 3rd in their group. You all know how that story ends...


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 14, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Wow italy did bad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL "PARAGUY" He has the shape shifting power to turn into 2D Parallel lines.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 14, 2010)

Paraguay are actually underated. They are an awesome team just not capable of winning anything or anywhere near world winners imo. Italy sucked first half but looked very decent in the 2nd.

I still hate the seeding system... Just wish it was completly random. I know it might cause the final to be shit but hey It would make the cup fair and even more enjoyable in my eyes.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2010)

At 18:30 GMT, the 2010 FIFA World Cup Champions will play North Korea looking forward to that game.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2010)

What a goal by Maicon!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2010)

Brazil scores again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 15, 2010)

Keep the interaction going.

Scores from 15 June 2010​

New Zealand	1	-	1	Slovakia

Ivory Coast	0	-	0	Portugal

Brazil		2	-	1	North Korea​


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 16, 2010)

OMG 1-0 FOR SWITZERLAND !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sorry for the excitation but hey, who thought that Switzerland would beat Spain


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry if this has been posted already, but how does this tournament work? I was under the impression it was like a normal system, but someone told me it had to do with points scored or some nonsense. Is that true?


----------



## Ritsuki (Jun 16, 2010)

Each group is composed of 4 teams. Every team play 3 times. A victory is 3 points, a tie is 1 point and a loss is 0 points. The first and the second of each group is qualified for the 1/8 finals. From the 1/8 finals, a loss means you're eliminated.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 16, 2010)

Ah, ok. That makes a little more sense, thank you. They way they were describing it before it made me think that it was based on actual points scored during the games.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 16, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> Ah, ok. That makes a little more sense, thank you. They way they were describing it before it made me think that it was based on actual points scored during the games.


Goal differential (goals scored - goals allowed) is the first tiebreaker if two teams end up tied on points.  So in that sense, it is something worth mentioning.  But it only comes into play in the event of a tie in the standings.

Holy cow I can't believe the Swiss beat Spain!  Clumsy goal from the neutrals, and Xabi Alonso deserved a goal on that cracker of a shot, but the result stands.  They've got to be stunned in Spain right now.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 16, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First game I watched completely, even in the exam period I find time to watch Spain (and England) play. But boy, was I dissappointed. Goal was partly Casillas fault though, but still, big dissappointment.
And hopefully Iniesta isn't out for too long, he's so good and gentle with the ball, amazing player!


----------



## emigre (Jun 16, 2010)

Where have all the goals gone? Seriously this is a horribly low scoring tournament.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2010)

HAHA!!!!! SPAIN GOT EATEN by SWITZERLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 16, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> HAHA!!!!! SPAIN GOT EATEN by SWITZERLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Hardly. It's impossible to score when the other team have 11 men defending. A jammy goal by them meant they won.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Jun 16, 2010)

bye bye South Africa 

3-0 drubbing by Uruguay


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jun 16, 2010)

Group G is gonna be close for second and for the winners...my choice was based on sheer optimism (England)


----------



## Wii_Manic (Jun 16, 2010)

Not really watching the World Cup... I'll watch Englanf when there on and maybe a commentary by Chris Moyles but thats about it. Altough ENGLAND FTW.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 16, 2010)

Keep the interaction going.

Scores from 16 June 2010​

Honduras   	0	-	1	Chile

Spain         	0	-	1	Switzerland

South Africa	0	-	3	Uruguay​

Thanks thegame07


----------



## Satangel (Jun 17, 2010)

Can't wait till England plays again, they've got to win!

SA lost, don't really care about that actually. Glad we finally saw a few goals in this tournament.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 17, 2010)

Chile won 1-0, It wasn't a draw.It should have been like 6-0, they looked impressive.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 17, 2010)

Keep the interaction going.

Scores from 17 June 2010​

Argentina   	4	-	1	South Korea

Greece         	2	-	1	Nigeria

France       	0	-	2	Mexico​


----------



## ragde (Jun 18, 2010)

Well Mexico won today Mexico 2 - 0 France. What do you think. Mexico Beats the champion Italy in a friendly right before the WC and now the runner up France. That's something


----------



## Potticus (Jun 18, 2010)

Germany lost today..

2-0
Slovenia-USA

I think I might go shoot myself...


----------



## regnad (Jun 18, 2010)

America's getting stomped by a team full of Charlie Browns...


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 18, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> America's getting stomped by a team full of Charlie Browns...


So do you people find the World Cup unites you as global citizens sharing a single world? Or do you think it just brings out everyone's inner racist?


----------



## Potticus (Jun 18, 2010)

USA SLOVENIA FINAL
2-2

The real final
USA-3
Slovenia-2

Fucking piss poor officiating.
Before someone says I'm biased.
"Terrible officiating, and this is coming from a neutral Englishman"

Robbed on the third goal.
No USA foul and was clearly onside.

Slovenia got the tie handed to them, I'm truly dissapointed in the official.

This is worse in my mind than the umpire that blew the perfect game.

With a win the USA simply needed to beat Algeria to advance.


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 18, 2010)

Referees really suck today!

USA USA USA!!! my best wishes to you guys! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Stupid officials! already fucked up the germans game -.-

And btw yeah i think it brings out everyones inner racist... no wonder... with all these vuvuzelas and stupid referees... im about to puke for real...

Well anyway no offence here just needed to vent a bit


----------



## Potticus (Jun 18, 2010)

Being 16 I've only watched 3 world cups, and I was just robbed of experiencing one of the greatest comebacks in the world cup I will ever see.

The USA fought back from 2 down showed heart and never gave up.

In my mind they truly won that game.

No I'm not so sure we even advance.(edit: Now England must win, and the USA must win. The USA's fate is in very capable hands imo, but that doesn't change the fact it would of been only in our hands)
:rageface:

My favorite goalkeeper from England 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 will not be getting the start today.

Good luck England, bring one home for the US of A


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 18, 2010)

Germany got own'd by Serbia. Yes USA Should have won and since I started this thread I can say THE LAKERS OWN'D THE CELTICS.

Please only discuss football/soccer (not American 'Handball'), and forget my randomness.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 18, 2010)

Well that was a shit half. We don't deserve to get out of the group stages based on performances so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 18, 2010)

Shame on the England squad, that was a weak weak half.  We can't even score on a team where the players can't even keep control of the ball properly!


----------



## Speed Freak (Jun 18, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Shame on the England squad, that was a weak weak half.  We can't even score on a team where the players can't even keep control of the ball properly!



Dude, what does that Eng-er-land on your profile means exactly? Sure, I know it's England, but where did that come from? Why english people cheer like that?


----------



## emigre (Jun 18, 2010)

What the hell is wrong with England?


----------



## luke_c (Jun 18, 2010)

Shitty performance was shitty, if England keep to play like this, i'm afraid i'm going to start losing hope.


----------



## Escape (Jun 18, 2010)

England had quite a lot of pressure after the tie with USA and the bad reports, but still, that was one fucked up game.


----------



## emigre (Jun 18, 2010)

A good number of that starting eleven have played in title decding matches, FA cup and European finals. I understand the International stage is different but they know what pressure is like. I've never thought England were ever contenders but I would think they would scrap against Algeria.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 18, 2010)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Well that was a shit half. We don't deserve to get out of the group stages based on performances so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You been watching the same team as me? They fully deserve to go out with their performances. Maybe in the next tournement the media will stop being so smug. Also wtf is Alan hanson all about? he's scottish "we are going to win" we?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I agree with rooney though booing your own team is bad even if they are sucking. Also hats off to Gerard he seems to be the only one not making excuses. I mean look at the state of their group, One of the easiest in the tournement. They should have had 7 points at least.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 19, 2010)

Speed Freak said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





So sad, so frustrated that for this one time in 2 years I can see the England squad play they fuck it up. 
And Rooney, what a fantastic player you are with Man U, how shallow and arrogant you are in England.... So disappointed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




This team would have looked a lot better with Owen, Beckham and Ferdinand in it, but it just couldn't be....

Wednesday after my final exam I'm gonna watch them in the pub, they better win! I would love to see them play on, like I said, I hardly see them play, but I love them so much. Fantastic team, on paper, with strong personalities and commitment. But in the real play, sucky.


----------



## Potticus (Jun 19, 2010)

Good night Cameroon

Denmark-2
Cameroon-1


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> This team would have looked a lot better with Owen, Beckham and Ferdinand in it, but it just couldn't be....



Beleive me they really wouldn't look better at all.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 19, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They wouldn't become World Champions, I never believed in that, but it would look a lot better. Ferdinand is an improvement on Carragher, with all the respect, he's too old and too slow.
Owen, that's an improvement on Heskey/Defoe for sure, and the scoring ability would go up a lot with him in the team. 
Beckham can deliver terrific long balls, something I missed a lot yesterday. Although his pace is a big con, his view and execution is an asset to the team.


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2010)

Ferdinand has played around 15 games all season so I doubt how fit he was going to be. I'd agree he's far better than Caragger but a decent fit defender is better than an excellent injury prone defender. You need consistency at the back.

Owen has done fuck all in the last five years, at Newcastle he didn't care about the club at all and Man Utd, he's jsut been a sub.  And as a player he was always very limited. All he could do was score whilst providing very little in other departments. England couldn't create last night and without service Owen is fundamentally useless.

Beckham really isn't that much of a loss. I remember his performances at Euro 2004 and the last World Cup who very poor. I'm convinced is if he hadn't been Captain, he would have been dropped. He's not a big loss at all.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 19, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Ferdinand has played around 15 games all season so I doubt how fit he was going to be. I'd agree he's far better than Caragger but a decent fit defender is better than an excellent injury prone defender. You need consistency at the back.
> 
> Owen has done fuck all in the last five years, at Newcastle he didn't care about the club at all and Man Utd, he's jsut been a sub.  And as a player he was always very limited. All he could do was score whilst providing very little in other departments. England couldn't create last night and without service Owen is fundamentally useless.
> 
> Beckham really isn't that much of a loss. I remember his performances at Euro 2004 and the last World Cup who very poor. I'm convinced is if he hadn't been Captain, he would have been dropped. He's not a big loss at all.



Well if you need consistency at the back, King shouldn't have been called up at all. Ferdinand is always better than Carragher, even if his first game was a bit weaker and unstable, it's still better than any other option they've got. 

If you call up Heskey and Defoe from Aston Villa, even a sub of Man U can be an asset to your team. He's razor fast, and has scored more than 30 goals for England. England didn't create yesterday, that's right, so no service for Owen. He couldn't have meant a lot yesterday, we needed more of a targetman than a counterman. But in other games.....

Beckham is one of my favourite all time players, so my view is highly subjective on him. He's an assist man though, and yesterday, we needed an assist man. You never know, one good pass and it could be goal.


----------



## emigre (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd agree with King actually. Superb defender, shit knees. But I doubt a half-fit Ferdinand wouldn't have changed anything. ENgland haven't conceded a goal when Carragher has been on the pitch. 

TBH calling up Heskey and Defoe just shows the lack of quality in English strikers bar Rooney. But Owen's days really do look numbered. I've got to be honest if I was supporting a team aiming for Europ and we signed Owen, I would be disapointed. He's painfully limited player who is horribly injury prone. I just think his star ability is disminishing day by day.

One good pass can lead to a goal but I doubt Beackham's the man to do that.I stand by what I said earlier, when it came to teh big tournatments his performances were poor. If he had been playing, I'm sure he would have given an underwhelming performance.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 20, 2010)

Keep the interaction going. Sorry to post late, was on a short vacation.

Scores from 18 June 2010​
Germany    	0	-	1	Serbia

Slovenia         	2	-	2	U.S.A

England     	0	-	0	Algeria​

Scores from 19 June 2010​
Netherlands    	1	-	0	Japan

Ghana         	1	-	1	Australia

Cameroon  	1	-	2	Denmark​


----------



## Satangel (Jun 20, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> I'd agree with King actually. Superb defender, shit knees. But I doubt a half-fit Ferdinand wouldn't have changed anything. ENgland haven't conceded a goal when Carragher has been on the pitch.
> 
> TBH calling up Heskey and Defoe just shows the lack of quality in English strikers bar Rooney. But Owen's days really do look numbered. I've got to be honest if I was supporting a team aiming for Europ and we signed Owen, I would be disapointed. He's painfully limited player who is horribly injury prone. I just think his star ability is disminishing day by day.
> 
> One good pass can lead to a goal but I doubt Beackham's the man to do that.I stand by what I said earlier, when it came to teh big tournatments his performances were poor. If he had been playing, I'm sure he would have given an underwhelming performance.



Yup, that's why England will not win the cup now, they only have one good striker, and no real good keeper. And you need one/both those positions covered very well to win it. Man U has major debts, really major, and maybe that's why they picked Owen? He was a free transfer after all, and there was always a chance he could really come back to his old level (small, but there). Of course I would rather see Aguero come or Tevez stay, but maybe they finally come to their senses and decided not to spend that much?

Maybe, we'll never know now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, saw him a couple of times with AC Milan, he wasn't that bad at all. 
But as Rooney proves, club performance and country performance is something totally different.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 20, 2010)

WTF New Zealand score on Italy!  Poor defending on Italys part allowed a nice goal but still, New Zealand score on Italy!  This is turning out to be both a boring World Cup and an interesting one! lol


----------



## Madridi (Jun 20, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> This is turning out to be both a boring World Cup and an interesting one! lol


Exactly this.
The goal WAS an offside though..


----------



## Blood Fetish (Jun 20, 2010)

So how does each country pick its team? Do they have a voting system where everyone picks? Or do some rich, old, white guys in a castle somewhere decide who will go?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 21, 2010)

Scores from 20 June 2010​
Slovakia     	0	-	2	Paraguay

Italy          	1	-	1	New Zealand

Brazil         	3	-	1	Ivory Coast​


----------



## Talaria (Jun 21, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Italians goal WAS from an iffy-ly awarded penalty.....plus they had 23 shots at goal, only one got in from the easy penalty shot, the rest were amazingly defended by the Goalie and other players


----------



## Jasper07 (Jun 21, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Keep the interaction going. Sorry to post late, was on a short vacation.
> 
> Scores from 18 June 2010​
> Germany    	0	-	1	Japan
> ...



Hey! We won against Japan!! wth?!


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 21, 2010)

Portugal- North Korea 7-0 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



was to be expected, North Korea sucks quiet hard in my opinion....
all the players will be executed when they get home


----------



## kai445 (Jun 21, 2010)

I love how England and Spain are the 2nd and 3rd place favorites, with 14 and 16% to win, respectively... seeing as how both are probably not even going to make it to the round of 16, and their actual odds (to win the cup) lie somewhere in the 4 and 6% range at this point.

The US ratings are probably overstated too, but at least they're going to advance.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 21, 2010)

Portugal Raped!
7-0
Ownage
Ownage
Ownage


----------



## emigre (Jun 21, 2010)

kai445 said:
			
		

> I love how England and Spain are the 2nd and 3rd place favorites, with 14 and 16% to win, respectively... seeing as how both are probably not even going to make it to the round of 16, and their actual odds (to win the cup) lie somewhere in the 4 and 6% range at this point.
> 
> The US ratings are probably overstated too, but at least they're going to advance.



But England and the US are in the same position. (two points form two games) And Spain are winning tonight.

On another note, Chile are a very good technical team arn't they?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2010)

Portugal were murderers today... Sheesh. They will still lose to Brazil.

Scores from 21 June 2010​
Portugal     	7	-	0	North Korea*

Chile          	1	-	0	Switzerland

Spain         	2	-	0	Honduras






*(I AIN'T CALLING THEM DPR)​


----------



## epicelite (Jun 22, 2010)

Can you add an option to vote for "BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!"


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 22, 2010)

epicelite said:
			
		

> Can you add an option to vote for "BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
> ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ!"


whats that supposed to mean


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 22, 2010)

I think it means he is busy.
Also I vote Netherlands


----------



## Logan 5 (Jun 22, 2010)

Since there are a lot of England fans here help me out guys; I haven't yet seen Algeria play, what should us americans expect from them?  To comment on todays matchups, I'm very let down that North Korea were beaten today after a good showing in their first match against Brazil.  I was hoping they would be tough enough to sneak through to the next round.  My new underdog pick is New Zealand.  I'm also rooting for these countries in this years tournament Mexico, South Korea, and England.  As for our side It's win and in and quite evident that if we can't beat Algeria in this situation we don't belong in the playoff stage anyway.  For you english, you have the talent but you lack the cohesive play needed to win in this tournament and you know it.  I'm not foolish enough to predict the ultimate champion of this tournament but I am bold enough to predict the outcome of England vs Slovenia as a 2-1 win for Slovenia they see it, they want it, all the pressure is on your side and not theirs.  They have the talent and they will put you out of your misery shortly.



			
				ball2012003 said:
			
		

> epicelite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it is meant to be the sound of those damn horns.  Pretty solid approximation if you ask me.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 22, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> Since there are a lot of England fans here help me out guys; I haven't yet seen Algeria play, what should us americans expect from them?  To comment on todays matchups, I'm very let down that North Korea were beaten today after a good showing in their first match against Brazil.  I was hoping they would be tough enough to sneak through to the next round.  My new underdog pick is New Zealand.  I'm also rooting for these countries in this years tournament Mexico, South Korea, and England.  As for our side It's win and in and quite evident that if we can't beat Algeria in this situation we don't belong in the playoff stage anyway.  For you english, you have the talent but you lack the cohesive play needed to win in this tournament and you know it.  I'm not foolish enough to predict the ultimate champion of this tournament but I am bold enough to predict the outcome of England vs Slovenia as a 2-1 win for Slovenia they see it, they want it, all the pressure is on your side and not theirs.  They have the talent and they will put you out of your misery shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algeria impressed me a lot by their pace and stamina. They really ran a lot, maybe even more than North Korea. They have some good all round players, Ziani comes to mind, who reads the game well. But their condition is the best, they also have a good defender who plays in England I think, played a terrific match against us.

I'm watching tomorrows game in a pub, hopefully they win! Will be ecstatic if they pull it off.

And yeah, that BZZZZZZ is probably the sound of those damned Vuvuzela's.
Also, kind of glad South-Africa is knocked out, that way Belgium, who will maybe organize the World Cup 2018 (together with the Netherlands) will not be the first organizing team to get knocked out so early


----------



## alidsl (Jun 22, 2010)

watched the South africa france game, poor SA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now watching the argentina game, I hope Argentina do well

Does Milito look like Rocky Balboa?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 22, 2010)

Argentina were nifty and France paid for Thierry Henry's HandBall sin.

Scores from 22 June 2010​
France       	1	-	2	South Africa

Mexico*             0 	-	1	Uruguay*

Greece         	0	-	2	Argentina*

Nigeria         	2	-	2	South Korea*​
*Qualify for Knockout Stages

Upcoming Games​
June 26
Uruguay  v  South Korea       	14:00 GMT

June 27
Argentina  v  Mexico                    18:30 GMT​


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 23, 2010)

Oy.  Another rough first half for the US, but at least there were no goals against.

Another perfectly legit goal called back for the Yanks.  Hopefully they can power through this in the second half.  

England looks like they're back on better form.  Don't look for any favors from that game.


----------



## Logan 5 (Jun 23, 2010)

I really hate draws, I wish they would play sudden death in this stage too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2010)

England and USA through. USA SCORED IN THE 91st.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 23, 2010)

I need a rest now. Too much pressure, damn ball just didn't seem to want to get in the net after the first.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

I had to go out so missed the game apart from the last 10 mins. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  At least we won and got through.  With the quality of play we've had so far though I don't see us lasting too long sadly.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I had to go out so missed the game apart from the last 10 mins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We won! That's great! It was certainly very entertaining!


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 23, 2010)

WooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Awesome!  Unbelievable game.  From about to go home to winning the group in the 91st minute.  Unreal.  1-0 USA with one of the most badly needed goals in US soccer history!  Going to take a while to come down from that one.




Congrats to England on advancing.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 23, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> WooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Awesome!  Unbelievable game.  From about to go home to winning the group in the 91st minute.  Unreal.  1-0 USA with one of the most badly needed goals in US soccer history!  Going to take a while to come down from that one.
> 
> Congrats to England on advancing.



Holy shit that's cutting it close for a winning goal!  Was just watching some of the highlights.  Some great keeping from the Algerian keeper but also some really unlucky happenings from your guys.  Lots of just misses, but still some excellent playing.  Dempsey is definitely a good player.  And congrats to you guys as well, even though I should be cursing!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2010)

I did not know Bill Clinton was in the house. Just seeing the replay of the game.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jun 23, 2010)

That was a great game.GO LANDON.Im convinced there's voodo magic in my house I switched tvs and brought my mother into the room along with my dad then the Us scored.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2010)

Szyslak said:
			
		

> WooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
> 
> Awesome!  Unbelievable game.  From about to go home to winning the group in the 91st minute.  Unreal.  1-0 USA with one of the most badly needed goals in US soccer history!  Going to take a while to come down from that one.
> 
> ...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jun 23, 2010)

This is still on? I am sure all the drunk Englishmen at the pub I work with are happy right now.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 23, 2010)

Maybe a little bit late with this one, but this takes the fucking biscuit.
The USA team and their fans must feel nothing but embarrassment when they see such ignorant headlines such as this.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 23, 2010)

USA AND ENGLAND MADE IT!!!

Scores from 23 June 2010​
Slovenia       	0	-	1	England*

Algeria              0 	-	1	USA*

Australia         	2	-	1	Serbia

Ghana*         	0	-	1	Germany*​
*Qualify for Knockout Stages

Upcoming Games​
June 26
USA  v  Ghana       	                18:30 GMT

June 27
Germany  v  England                    14:00 GMT​


----------



## anaxs (Jun 23, 2010)

bop bop, torez is back and playing, forgot to post earlier
spain is gonna win


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Maybe a little bit late with this one, but this takes the fucking biscuit.
> The USA team and their fans must feel nothing but embarrassment when they see such ignorant headlines such as this.


Isn't it England lost 1-1. Because the USA definitely did not win.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 24, 2010)

Watched England - Slovenia in a pub yesterday, my exams were finished and me and my whole class went to Bruges to go drink and have fun. England perfected that day, there was so much atmosphere in the pub, everyone was supporting England, and when that goal happened, awesome!
What a terrific day it was yesterday!

And now against Germany, gonna be very hard but I believe!


----------



## Potticus (Jun 24, 2010)

Had a dream the USA got beat by Ghana 0-9
Then I woke up and was so happy that it was a dream lol.

Good luck to both England and the USA in the next round.


I think the England Germany game will be pretty tight, but I'm thinking Germany wins unless the Brits find some hidden unity they haven't displayed.


----------



## Blazikun (Jun 24, 2010)

keisuke honda scores!! Yeah!!


----------



## emigre (Jun 24, 2010)

I've gone into the future!!!


----------



## Porygon-X (Jun 24, 2010)

CYA Italy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'mma laugh cruelly at your expense.

I wish they had drawn instead. New Zealand would've gotten in.

Good luck next time New Zealand!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 24, 2010)

glad Italy lost
I hope Spain wins on Sunday though


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 24, 2010)

Holland won again  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



1/8th finals against New Zealand or Paraguay
(excuse the spelling, it's midnight right now and i've had some beers)


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> I've gone into the future!!!


LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

The matches today lacked the flare. Maybe Tomorrow's match between Portugal and Brazil would be better. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Scores from 24 June 2010​
Slovakia*       	3	-	2	Italy

Paraguay*         0 	-	0	New Zealand

Denmark         	1	-	3	Japan*

Cameroon         	1	-	2	Netherlands*​
*Qualify for Knockout Stages

Upcoming Games​
June 28
Netherlands  v  Slovakia       	               14:00 GMT

June 29
Paraguay  v  Japan                  18:30 GMT​


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 24, 2010)

I am removing Knocked-out teams from the polls.


----------



## ecchi (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Australia are gonna win ;3


Just sayin'.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 25, 2010)

Porygon-X said:
			
		

> CYA Italy!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No? A draw would've put Italy through.
New Zealand had 2 way to qualify:
- Win
- Draw, but only if Italy draws as well, the team with the higher draw would qualify since they both had 2 goals for and 2 goals against before the match started (Italy would qualify here since new zealand's draw was 0-0)

This world cup is really boring.. looking forward to England vs. Germany and Argentine vs. Mexico. The winners of these two matches are going to clash! .. Hopefully this would be interesting


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

I think we stand a decent chance against Germany to be honest.  I know we've not been playing the greatest this year but neither has Germany.  Facing Argentina if we win well be a very different story though.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I think we stand a decent chance against Germany to be honest.  I know we've not been playing the greatest this year but neither has Germany.  Facing Argentina if we win well be a very different story though.


I honestly dont see Germany winning
Yes they have decent offense. But their defense might be even worse than England (Goalkeeper excluded lol)


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 25, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> I honestly dont see Germany winning
> Yes they have decent offense. But their defense might be even worse than England (Goalkeeper excluded lol)



Yeah, Germany definitely have not been playing their best this year so I reckon we stand a really good chance against them.  Saying that though the quality of football could completely turn around in the knockout stages as there's more at risk.


----------



## Overman1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love England, but they've been sucking it bigtime.  I love Germany and personally, I think their Offense needs work, not their Defense.  Their Defense has been pivotal in stopping goals, and they've stopped alot of would-be goals without the intervention of the goalkeeper.  Netherlands, on the other hand, have been playing well...they seem to have a strong team this time around.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 25, 2010)

Fantastic goals in Japan - Denmark, check them out!

Watching Spain now, amazing team! Chili is brilliant too, I hope they both advance.


----------



## Neko (Jun 25, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> madridi4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The only difference between germany and england is that we actually got a goalkeeper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




nah, jokes aside, I don't know who's going to win. I think it's going to be an exciting match.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 25, 2010)

Neko said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, if we only could have that Adler guy from you guys, you got Neuer anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I really think Germany is going to win, just read Schweini probably is out though. That would improve our chances.
But all that talk on he's injured or not is just rubbish, remember Man U - Bayern Munich with Rooney.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 25, 2010)

Rooney WAS injured.. He was barely able to move, he only played one half, and that aggrevated his injury.. (He missed the next two games if I recall correctly)

Ferguson risked him and still lost..


----------



## Satangel (Jun 25, 2010)

madridi4ever said:
			
		

> Rooney WAS injured.. He was barely able to move, he only played one half, and that aggrevated his injury.. (He missed the next two games if I recall correctly)
> 
> Ferguson risked him and still lost..



Ferguson should have never let him play, I still haven't forgiven him for that.
Also Van Buyten aggravated his injury, he just ticked him right at the spot where his injury was, then it was all over for Rooney....


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I have a feeling that the US may make it to the Semi Finals this year...
Not joking...


----------



## Tanas (Jun 25, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> madridi4ever said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a pity Rooney wasnt fit for the World Cup, but when it comes to Man U the only good Rooney is an injured Rooney.


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 25, 2010)

GHANA TO BEAT USA.

Vamos espana!

SING SING AFRICA


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 25, 2010)

The matches today lacked the flare. 

Scores from 25 June 2010​
North Korea*      0	-	3	Ivory Coast

Portugal*           0 	-	0	Brazil*

Switzerland       	0	-	0	Honduras

Chile*         	1	-	2	Spain*​
*Qualify for Knockout Stages

Upcoming Games​
June 28
Brazil  v  Chile                    	     18:30 GMT        

June 29
Spain  v  Portugal                            14:00 GMT​


----------



## Logan 5 (Jun 26, 2010)

It would seem that you have missed two days diando.  Tomorrow the USA plays Ghana and Uraguay plays South Korea.  

My picks for the knockout stage:

16:
Uruguay over South Korea
USA over Ghana
Netherlands over Slovakia
Brazil over Chile
Mexico over Argentina
Germany over England
Japan over Paraguay
Portugal over Spain

8:
USA over Uruguay
Netherlands over Brazil
Mexico over Germany
Japan over Portugal

4: 
USA over Netherlands
Japan over Mexico

2:
USA over Japan


However I do believe there is a good chance that Brazil may beat the Netherlands and that either of those teams may beat the USA.  Portugal may beat Japan but if that happens Mexico will then beat Portugal and advance to the final.  My predictions are based on the flow of the cup so far and not history/star power.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

As good as Mexico has been playing I really don't see them being able to beat Argentina.  Mexico play a great short game and they do have pace but Argentina a well rounded team.  I know stranger things have happened during this World Cup but I don't see it happening.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> It would seem that you have missed two days diando.  Tomorrow the USA plays Ghana and Uraguay plays South Korea.


All Upcoming Fixtures were already on the first post when you posted this.


----------



## pichon64 (Jun 26, 2010)

*¡¡¡URUGUAY NOMAAA!!!*




*¡¡¡URUGUAY CARAJO!!!*


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 26, 2010)

Not looking good here boys.  Why the hell Ricardo Clark was in that lineup to begin with is beyond me.

Now let's get Findley out of there an make some second half noise!


----------



## Logan 5 (Jun 26, 2010)

I believe that Clark was started in an attempt to match the Ghanaian teams speed.  The US is playing too much through the middle and not getting it to the wings on the attack to test the keeper with crosses.  The commentators said that the Ghanaian goalkeeper is an excellent shot blocker but not to solid with crosses.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 26, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Maybe a little bit late with this one, but this takes the fucking biscuit.
> The USA team and their fans must feel nothing but embarrassment when they see such ignorant headlines such as this.


It's obvious the guy who edited that paper was suffering from mental stupidity at the time.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 26, 2010)

USA is getting close to a goal now. Would prefer Ghana to advance though, it's an African team and I like the way they play.

EDIT: Seconds after I post this, they US got a penalty and scored it.


----------



## pichon64 (Jun 26, 2010)

USA scores now. 1-1.


----------



## Logan 5 (Jun 26, 2010)

We are owning this half so far (71st minute) but if we don't capitalize with a non penalty goal soon we will get caught on the counter by Ghana.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 26, 2010)

come on Ghana I want you to win


----------



## Satangel (Jun 26, 2010)

US is still the most dangerous now, the game slowed down a lot.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 26, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> US is still the most dangerous now, the game slowed down a lot.



Why is it when you post, USA seem to either score, or get very close to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Shush


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

You have to admit though, that penalty from Donovan was a blinder!  Risky shot bouncing it in off the post but it paid off.  Let's just hope Ghana bring that pace back during extra time! (Sorry to all my American mates, but it's football - the rivalries come out! lol)


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 26, 2010)

NO WAY did Donovan want it to come off the post, he hit it wrong. GHANA ftw after Spain of course, and Japan.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 26, 2010)

US lost 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 guess its time to hop on the England bandwagon now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> EDIT: Seconds after I post this, they US got a penalty and scored it.
> 
> I'm suspending your posting ability until after the England game tomorrow just in case!
> 
> ...



Looked intentional to me, but either way it was still a cracking penalty that got the adrenaline going.


----------



## emigre (Jun 26, 2010)

airpirate545 said:
			
		

> US lost
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess you'll be finding a new bandwagon is about 17 hours or so.


----------



## airpirate545 (Jun 26, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah pretty much. seems like every time i root for this year is losing


----------



## Tanas (Jun 26, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> airpirate545 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why so fucking negative?


----------



## emigre (Jun 26, 2010)

I wouldn't say I was being negative rather I was being Welsh.

Oh the irony Trolly is english but lives in Wales and I am Welsh but live in England.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 26, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say I was being negative rather I was being Welsh.
> 
> Oh the irony Trolly is english but lives in Wales and I am Welsh but live in England.


Ok sorry about that, I understand now


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 26, 2010)

I reckon we stand a good chance against Germany tomorrow.  They haven't exactly been playing strong.  The quality of their game in the previous matches was only about as good as ours.  If we bring it to them I reckon we'll get a nice tidy win.



			
				emigre said:
			
		

> I wouldn't say I was being negative rather I was being Welsh.
> 
> Oh the irony Trolly is english but lives in Wales and I am Welsh but live in England.



Wanna swap? lol


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 26, 2010)

You should both come to Manchester, the football capital of England 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As long as your ready for the riots of tomorrow, and the continuous rivalry of Blue/Reds you'll be fine. All we ask is that you hate liverpool


----------



## emigre (Jun 26, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seriously people go on about 1966 so much. If England won the World Cup again, it would be unbearable. Fuck, the arrogance of the english media actually does challenge my sanity.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 26, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> You should both come to Manchester, the football capital of England
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spoken like true red? you're obsessed with Liverpool.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 26, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think we should win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It will keep us quiet for around 44-45 years, we can drag out celebrations, were good like that


----------



## emigre (Jun 26, 2010)

Please the match goes to penalties.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 26, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Please the match goes to penalties.
> 
> for a guaranteed loss
> 
> ...



Sorry, Blue for life here

MCFC till I die


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 27, 2010)

Honestly, I wasn't rooting for either team. I did lol though while watching the game because of this.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 27, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't understand mate, how can you support for a money ridden team, where the owners sometimes buy just stupid players that don't fit their system?
While in the same town, one of the most successful clubs of the last 10 years is?


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 27, 2010)

Topic for the upcoming World cup knock out game

England vs Germany (3:00 GMT )

I think we ( England ) can do this, if we get back to our old ways we will be fine

*Starting Eleven *
JAMES, JOHNSON, UPSON, TERRY, A COLE, MILNER ( Where the fuck is Joe Cole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), GERRARD, LAMPARD, BARRY, DEFOE, ROONEY ( who is now 100% fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )​
I'd rather it be 4,5,1 but hopefully we can win with this formation, please England and Capello, don't disappoint


*Come on England, Make us proud !!!*


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 27, 2010)

As a fellow Englishman, I hereby salute this post. Is there a salute emoticon? If not, why not?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

Cross your fingers for England, guys!


----------



## emigre (Jun 27, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> I think we ( England ) can do this, if we get back to our old ways we will be fine



losing on penalties than?

I'm just joking I want England to win now. Just becasue getting knocked out by a Maradona inspired Argentina will be hilarious.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

James Corden's world cup live's clip of Maradona was funny, though.

*let's sneak a peek at my good looks first, then say hi to the camera* 
"Hi!*gleaming teeth*,"


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 27, 2010)

There is one slight problem


*WHERE IS JOE COLE!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

WHAT? No Joe Cole?


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 27, 2010)

No love for me?!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

I meant that as a "no" no, not a no no. (aww, that didn't make sense)

No love for you for the football match, nein.


----------



## Master Mo (Jun 27, 2010)

I think both team were rather miserable up to this point... Strangely aside of the south-American teams all the others (especially the European top-teams which normally dominate this event with Brazil and Argentina) weren`t as good as expected.

This matched could definitely go either way...


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 27, 2010)

England need to do all the "bringing", and even then I think they are gonna lose.

Fußball macht frei


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 27, 2010)

We'll lose 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fußball macht frei?! oh cmon xD


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

USA LOST!!!!!!!! 

Scores from 26 June 2010​
Uruguay            2	-	1	South Korea

USA                  1 	-	2	Ghana

​


Upcoming Games​
July 2 (Quarter Finals)

Uruguay  v  Ghana                    	     18:30 GMT        
​


----------



## Gnargle (Jun 27, 2010)

Ich bin der Meinung, dass Deutschland total scheiß spielen wird.
Yeah, some of us brits can speak German too.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't like the idea of making topics for every match that is going to be played, clutters the forum. 
Mods should close this/merge this with the central topic:

http://gbatemp.net/t220297-2010-fifa-world...p;#entry2944851


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

Nahh, I like many topics. Keeps everything Fresh.

edit:typing error


----------



## Logan 5 (Jun 27, 2010)

I don't like the German team, I don't like many of the English fans.  I am hoping for a good soccer match today but I think it will just end up really dirty and ugly.  England will continue struggling here but the game will go the way of the officials and whoever capitalizes on free kicks.  I'm rooting for the English team and picking the German team to win.


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## George Dawes (Jun 27, 2010)

Gnargle said:
			
		

> Yeah, some of us brits can speak German too.


ich bin ein ausländer


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Come one England!


----------



## Thoob (Jun 27, 2010)

Being a totally non-biased Scot, ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) I think if England play how they did against Slovenia they will get absolutely trashed by Germany.


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 27, 2010)

10 minutes...

COME ON ENGLAND !


----------



## Madridi (Jun 27, 2010)

by the way things are going, I wouldnt be surprised if it ends 5-0 Germany..

As I'm typing it became 2-0 ..
WTF is wrong with England!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

What the hell is wrong with our defence today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





edit : BEEEEEEEEEAAAAAUUUUUUUTTTTTTTYYYYYYY!!!!!!!

WTF that was well in, bastard bloody ref, sack him!


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 27, 2010)

england scores 2 to 1 now


----------



## Madridi (Jun 27, 2010)

supposed to be 2-2!!


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 27, 2010)

THIS REF IS FUCKING BLING


FUCKING BLIND

FUCKING FUCKING BLING 

aGOIKndsah nl'kfgk;lsafg dfgk
;zng'kdnz"LDF zgbd'kb zxgn/'kndsahgk'ncfd'zbnf'ag'kj nzfs
klG 
la g
LKSaglS

/RANT


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2010)

WTF. Blind tosser, how far over the damn line does it need to be


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 27, 2010)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> WTF. Blind tosser, how far over the damn line does it need to be



i think the ref thinks that it must hit the net to count ? 


im still pissed


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Innit!  I'm fuming here!  It was a beautiful gaal as well.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm cheering for England, but even though I dont think they deserve to draw based on that crappy first half, but it still pisses me off!! It should've been 2-2!!

That was clear as day I have no idea how he could have missed it!!

Oh well, we know whos not going to ref the final lol


----------



## Thoob (Jun 27, 2010)

Clear goal by Lampard... technology is needed in top level football.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 27, 2010)

Sepp Blatter is a fucking Neanderthal


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 27, 2010)

gotta live with crappy referees sometimes theyre for the good sometimes theyre not... this time were lucky


----------



## Madridi (Jun 27, 2010)

ooooh I'm watching the first half highlights. I'm not entirely sure but they are highlighting the fact that Germany's first goal *might* be an offside..


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> gotta live with crappy referees sometimes theyre for the good sometimes theyre not... this time were lucky



There's crap refs, then there's that. If it was just on the line or just over, fine, bad decision. When it's pretty much half way to the back on the net, it's disgraceful. Ref needs glasses.


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 27, 2010)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah i know youre rite... but im from germany sooo....
But anyway they really need technology for these important matches or at least the possibility to make a goal count after they saw it on tape...


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My niece could have done a better fucking job!  First the cunt gets in the way and then he misses a blatant goal.  So angry right now!


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 27, 2010)

Hahaha, thats a WWE referee.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2010)

German corner I think, yet goal kick for us. Ref is just pure fail at the moment.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> German corner I think, yet goal kick for us. Ref is just pure fail at the moment.



I think he might on the YTS or somehting.


----------



## Madridi (Jun 27, 2010)

It's over ..


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2010)

Guess the goal doesn't matter now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Our players are just so slow. Also we need goals, so why on earth would you bring on Heskey, the guy never scores.


----------



## King Zargo (Jun 27, 2010)

Group C was useless.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2010)

Yay ,shaun wright phillips, now we have someone on, who can just run the ball into the corners and do nothing with it.

Pathetic by England, well played by Germany though. Gotta be one of the favourites to win now.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Just as I said "As soon as England face a "good" team they will be out" Overated. "England are the slight favourites here" said the commentary, seriously?


----------



## Thoob (Jun 27, 2010)

Well, what I said earlier was accurate. They played like they did against Slovenia, made some utterly confusing substitutions, and the defence was just atrocious, and they got trashed. Germany shouldn't be "one of the favourites" now, they are crap. England were just _even worse_. To use a good Scottish word, they were pish.


----------



## emigre (Jun 27, 2010)

So whose the scapegoat this year England fans?

Seriously though a complete inept defencive performance.


----------



## kallahar (Jun 27, 2010)

a nice german assrape


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> So whose the scapegoat this year England fans?
> 
> Seriously though a complete inept defencive performance.



It's going to be the disallowed goal. Shouldn't be though, terrible performance, deserved to lose.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Guess the goal doesn't matter now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The goal definitely wouldn't have made a difference score wise but it changed the dynamic of the game.  There would have been more pressure on Germany in the second half and it would have disheartened our players.  Don't get me wrong, I won't deny that our back end was sloppy and Germany's goals were blinding but that goal would have made a difference to the psychology of the game.

Still, well done Germany and good luck in the rest of the cup!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

Yes, well done Germany. We concede in pride.


----------



## emigre (Jun 27, 2010)

Hopefully (for England) this could see the majority of the Golden Generation dumped in order to mold the younger players into a cohesive unit. Capello has to stay, there's no question about it I honestly can't think of anyone who would have done better with this overrated bunch.


----------



## Smuff (Jun 27, 2010)

We sucked - to a man.
Get rid of the lot of them..... there's some hungry young players in the Championship, not yet spoiled by the mega-riches of the Premiere League.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

Capello said "..........,"


----------



## kallahar (Jun 27, 2010)

rooney is the worst world cup player ever seriously he cant do shit
he forgets to put his powerups in the case when going to a world cup


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

Awww..


----------



## Madridi (Jun 27, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This.
If you guys noticed.. The third and fourth were from counter attacks as England were losing at the time.
But in any case, Germany played this match well (or at least much better than England) and the least that could be said is that they deserved the win.

Congrats


----------



## Tanas (Jun 27, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> So whose the scapegoat this year England fans?
> 
> Seriously though a complete inept defencive performance.


Hard to say because there were so many, but im my opinion it was that manc loving Scouse shrek looking cunt, he was nothing but a burden to the whole team.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



+1 to that, he did nothing in every game, well except whine a couple of times.


----------



## Alex666 (Jun 27, 2010)

good game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But if they counted the goal for england it would have mattered definetly... think they would have gone into overtime... but yeah germany won ;D


----------



## Chaz. (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm just waiting for some dickhead to roll through trying to act all big and tough because England were thrashed, bring on the trolls! Ah well, back to Derby County beating Forest in a few months!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> I'm just waiting for some dickhead to roll through trying to act all big and tough because England were thrashed...



That won't last long with me about!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 27, 2010)

The Euro 2012 is the current teams last hope, that's it, now we have to count on our youth. People keep saying our youth just isn't good enough but I don't think they are right

Rooney's still young ( and needs to play a lot better ) we have Glen Johnson, James Milner, Joe Hart, Andrew Johnson, Theo Walcott ( Amazingly fast ).

Our youth needs to be put into action, they are the future, Beckham's international career has finished, Gerrard, Lampard, Terry, Barry, Owen ect are all getting old now. This was it, shamefully a disallowed goal is what put us down in my opinion, it would of changed the shape of the game. Germany played well and are a great team, so I can't complain.

All I have left to say is that I'm so happy the Yanks went out yesterday, this would of been awful is America has gotten further than England


----------



## Madridi (Jun 27, 2010)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> Ah well, back to Derby County beating Forest in a few months!


I rofl'd


----------



## broksonic (Jun 27, 2010)

Germany were the far better team and won fair and square.


----------



## ZPE (Jun 27, 2010)

broksonic said:
			
		

> Germany were the far better team and won *fair* and square.



Not exactly but not entirely their fault either.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

FAIR? you call that disallowed goal FAIR??? better, OK, but FAIR?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Good luck Mexico!  Argentina are a brilliant team but I'm rooting for you, would love to see you guys go through!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jun 27, 2010)

Im with argentina for the whole thing


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 27, 2010)

Chaz. said:
			
		

> I'm just waiting for some dickhead to roll through trying to act all big and tough because England were thrashed, bring on the trolls!
> Who needs to "troll" or "act hard" when the truth is they played abysmally and didn't deserve to go through?
> 
> 
> QUOTE(JetKun @ Jun 27 2010, 05:21 PM) FAIR? you call that disallowed goal FAIR??? better, OK, but FAIR?


Because even with that goal, it would still only have been 4-2.  england would have still lost, no matter what.  They couldn't even beat the usa - what chance did they have against a quality euro/south american side?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

I can see Argentina winning the cup, they've played well and consistently well but I'd still like to see Mexico win!  They're a good team and they've got alot of heart.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 27, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Glen Johnson, James Milner, Joe Hart, Andrew Johnson, Theo Walcott ( Amazingly fast ).
> 
> None of them you listed are up to the standards of winning an International cup. Walcott didn't even make the team!
> 
> ...



1+1 = 4?


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I can see Argentina winning the cup, they've played well and consistently well but I'd still like to see Mexico win!  They're a good team and they've got alot of heart.



Hope they don't. Really wouldn't like to see Maradona winning anything. Cheating druggie.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 27, 2010)

Argentina is so far unstoppable.... 
Lets see how Mexico can rain on there parade.


----------



## Hazrul Azam (Jun 27, 2010)

of course Argentina..


----------



## alidsl (Jun 27, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> Chaz. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If England had scored the whole game would have been different, England might have had the will to play better


----------



## Maz7006 (Jun 27, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> If England had scored the whole game would have been different, England might have had the will to play better



That is all.


----------



## Armadillo (Jun 27, 2010)

Another dodgy decision. Tevez offside by miles, yet still given.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 27, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just keep thinking that.... Always an excuse. Let me guess England played like crap the full tournement because of travel sickness. They got destroyed, enough with the excuses.

The amount of times this happens with English fans is unbelievable every tournement it's always an excuse. There is very few who actually put their hands up and admit their team wasn't up to the standards of the rest of the major nations. Germany could have scored 7+ today and made England a laughing stock. 

I'm done trying to get this across but hey next tournement it will be the same "WE'RE GONNA WIN THE WORLD CUP" followed by an excuse that's bs.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 27, 2010)

Maybe they wouldn't have got destroyed because the players felt that they were robbed so were fustrated


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 27, 2010)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The quality of reffing this cup has been pretty poor all round in my opinion.  There's been some great decisions but some of them have just been so poor, a couple of perfect examples today.  Belter of a game so far though apart from that decision, really enjoying the match.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 27, 2010)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> Another dodgy decision. Tevez offside by miles, yet still given.


I know I can't believe they would allow that
both of Argentinas goals were just luck
hopefully Mexico comes back the second half I really want them to go through


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jun 27, 2010)




----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 27, 2010)

f*ck a goal by Tevez
Mexico really needs to step up now 
3-0


----------



## alidsl (Jun 27, 2010)

That is an awesome goal from tevez


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 27, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> f*ck a goal by Tevez
> Mexico really needs to step up now
> 3-0


Mexico won't make it.
The game is too far in and Argentina is winning by 3.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 27, 2010)

fuck yes Mexico scored


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jun 27, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> fuck yes Mexico scored


It was a great goal by Javier.
"Mark the name! He's a sensation!" - Announcer


----------



## luke_c (Jun 27, 2010)

We played shit, yes I admit it. Defending was abysmal, Terry played the worst game i'v ever seen him play in my life, dreadful. Upson was shit, apart from the goal, he was useless. He should of been replaced with Carragher. So we're 2-0 down, shit happens, we get a goal back and the tempo flares up, then we get another goal!!! Oh wait, fucking linesman is a nazi so it didn't count, thanks mate, I owe you one, look forward to a nice greet if you ever come over to England you tosspot. So then came half-time and by then everyone knew that the goal should of been counted. Second half begins, good start, we're all over the Germans, putting alot of pressure on them and getting in some good chances we should of taken better, then Germany get one lucky counterattack and shit breaks lose, our shit defending prevails again as they net in another making it 3-1, by then the best thing we could hope for was a draw after 90 minutes, still some hope left, again we're all over them and once again a lucky counterattack and they make it 4-1, that's when I walked out, I had enough. If that goal was allowed it could of been a completely different game, the tension would of changed dramatically and we wouldn't be chasing a lead but instead going for the win, it would of made England choose a completely different approach to the second half and that could of lead us to win the match, so thanks alot linesman, you are now hated by every single brit alive, don't drive over a mine on the way home you bastard. 

The Mexico offside goal that was allowed wasn't any better, it was offside by a good two yards, they even showed it on replay on the  big TV's, but they couldn't change the decision, they fucked up, yet again. So much for the 'Beautiful game'.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 27, 2010)

Odds on some form of tech being used next year?


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 27, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Odds on some form of tech being used next year?



It has already been dismissed. They did a trial with some club games and it worked well. They put a chip in the ball and it sets off a sensor when it's over the line. It worked out great and yet fifa decided against it......


----------



## alidsl (Jun 27, 2010)

Correction, the FA were against it not FIFA the FA will support it now


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 27, 2010)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL goodbye England.


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 27, 2010)

aww too bad my family was hoping for a Mexico vs Japan matchup...at least they still have Japan to root for but who knows how long that will last...


----------



## Tanas (Jun 27, 2010)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL goodbye England.


Unless you're  Scottish, Welsh or Irish you are a retard.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 27, 2010)

There was never going to be a Japan matchup without beating Argentina Spain and Germany


----------



## syko5150 (Jun 27, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> There was never going to be a Japan matchup without beating Argentina Spain and Germany


thats why i said hope =D


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 27, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> Correction, the FA were against it not FIFA the FA will support it now



No not correction. Why the hell would fifa listen to the FA? FA has nothing to do with it. Yeah the FA overule Fifa that will be the day.


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 27, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> mcp2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, I live in London. You are a retard for supporting England. Lucky for me, I have Spanish nationality too. HA.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 27, 2010)

So dissappointed by the refs today, first that England goal cancelled, and an hour ago the first goal of Argentina was offside, by 1,5 meter or so.

Hopefully the FIFA finally realize that technology should be in the game, and ASAP! I saw some terrible faults that dissappointed millions of people and wasted millions of euros/pounds/dollars, just because one person didn't see something. 
I've been dissappointed this year with my own team, Club Brugge, so many times by the referee, I ran around days frustrated and depressed because the referees always made a bad decision. It was like 3 games in a row they gave a player a red card that wasn't justified, and then the next day they just removed that red card! 3 times in a row, how stupid and arrogant can you be?!

Just let the 4th official have a TV next to him, and he can then recall some decisions or not.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 27, 2010)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, so you were just trolling then? my bad...


----------



## Nah3DS (Jun 27, 2010)

yes... it was offside!!!
GO ARGENTINA!!!!!!!!!!!!!

it is a pity that England doesnt won. We would like to rip their ass up like in the 86, anyway... better luck the next time!


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 27, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> mcp2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's alright babez.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 27, 2010)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> Tanas said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No prob


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 27, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> If England had scored the whole game would have been different, England might have had the will to play better
> Not really - they got slaughtered before the goal was disallowed, they got slaughtered after (apart from the beginning of the second half).  If england had scored it's equally as likely that the germans would have played even harder.
> 
> Too many ifs and buts.  What is concrete is that england played badly, the germans played better and the better team on the day won.
> ...


Or they could be someone with a sense of humour...

...Which means s/he DEFINITELY isn't english!  :-)


----------



## Tanas (Jun 27, 2010)

George Dawes said:
			
		

> alidsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ha, I can see that there's nothing wrong with your sense of humour :-)


----------



## George Dawes (Jun 27, 2010)

Nothing at all, and I now want to see the germans play brasil.

8 years since brasil last won it, and who doesn't like to see the champions hosting?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

ENGLAND LOST!!!!!!!! WILL REMOVE ENGLAND FROM POLL!!!!!!!!

Scores from 27 June 2010​
Germany                  4	-	1	England

Argentina                  3 	-	1	Mexico

​


Upcoming Games​
July 3 (Quarter Finals)

Germany  v  Argentina                    	     14:00 GMT        
​


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 27, 2010)

Going to delete this Poll.

Which World Cup Group was the best Group 
GROUP A 	[ 25 ] 	** [17.73%]
GROUP B 	[ 12 ] 	** [8.51%]
GROUP C 	[ 33 ] 	** [23.40%]
GROUP D 	[ 18 ] 	** [12.77%]
GROUP E 	[ 15 ] 	** [10.64%]
GROUP F 	[ 5 ] 	** [3.55%]
GROUP G 	[ 31 ] 	** [21.99%]
GROUP H 	[ 2 ] 	** [1.42%]


----------



## alidsl (Jun 27, 2010)

Group G was most disappointing


----------



## Satangel (Jun 28, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> We played shit, yes I admit it. Defending was abysmal, Terry played the worst game i'v ever seen him play in my life, dreadful. Upson was shit, apart from the goal, he was useless. *He should of been replaced with Carragher.* So we're 2-0 down, shit happens, we get a goal back and the tempo flares up, then we get another goal!!! Oh wait, fucking linesman is a nazi so it didn't count, thanks mate, I owe you one, look forward to a nice greet if you ever come over to England you tosspot. So then came half-time and by then everyone knew that the goal should of been counted. Second half begins, good start, we're all over the Germans, putting alot of pressure on them and getting in some good chances we should of taken better, then Germany get one lucky counterattack and shit breaks lose, our shit defending prevails again as they net in another making it 3-1, by then the best thing we could hope for was a draw after 90 minutes, still some hope left, again we're all over them and once again a lucky counterattack and they make it 4-1, that's when I walked out, I had enough. If that goal was allowed it could of been a completely different game, the tension would of changed dramatically and we wouldn't be chasing a lead but instead going for the win, it would of made England choose a completely different approach to the second half and that could of lead us to win the match, so thanks alot linesman, you are now hated by every single brit alive, don't drive over a mine on the way home you bastard.
> 
> The Mexico offside goal that was allowed wasn't any better, it was offside by a good two yards, they even showed it on replay on the  big TV's, but they couldn't change the decision, they fucked up, yet again. So much for the 'Beautiful game'.



Excuse me, but from what I have seen from Carragher is that he's very slow, and speed is what we needed in this game, speed in our defense. 
So if you change Upson with Carragher, we're even more screwed!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2010)

Come on Slovaks beat the nerds.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jun 28, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Come on Slovaks beat the nerds.


who are you calling nerds again?
anyway, we beat them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 2-1
EDIT: 2-1 damnit stekelenburg


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2010)

Slovaks lost??? Brazil!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Scores from 28 June 2010​
Netherlands              2	-	1	Slovakia

Brazil                       3 	-	0	Chile                       

​


Upcoming Games​
July 2 (Quarter Finals)

Netherlands  v  Brazil                    	     14:00 GMT        
​


----------



## Blaze163 (Jun 28, 2010)

The general consensus in my social strata at the moment is as follows:

- England were a total bag of sweaty cat shit and deserved to lose. They didn't gel as a team, they weren't motivated, they didn't give it anywhere near 100%.
- Rooney needs to be surgically castrated for not putting any effort into the entire cup.
- Capello is labelled as a congealed spunk stain on the anus of humanity for his piss-poor decisions throughout. You took Milner off because...?
- It was TOTALLY over the line. Get that linesman to Specsavers before he gets his flag rammed up his crevice.

Aside from the England rage, 
- I'm disappointed that South Korea are out, I thought they were very entertaining with so much energy.
- If Ronaldo dives one more time I will personally fly out to South Africa to break his legs. 
- We NEED goal line technology.
- We're now rooting for Japan. Partly because they make most of the decent video games, and partly because my older brother is a total 'tard and wants an excuse to yell 'SPARKLE!' at random in a Japanese accent. Don't ask, 'cause I don't know what he's on about.


----------



## Sanderino (Jun 28, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> diando said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't Stekelenburg's fault. The next match is going to be exciting! 

The Netherlands - Brazil!


----------



## HBK (Jun 28, 2010)

Well, bring it on Brazil, tonight. 

Yesterday was a really disgraceful day for football: Argentina's offside and England's goal which should have been counted. Still, it wouldn't have changed much.


----------



## Thoob (Jun 28, 2010)

HBK said:
			
		

> Yesterday was a really disgraceful day for football: Argentina's offside and England's goal which should have been counted. Still, it wouldn't have changed much.


I totally agree, I mean, how long did it take to show the offside on the big screen in the stadium? About 20 seconds. Far less of a "disruption" to the game than some of the bloody divers we see. Same for the England "goal". We saw it at home right away, why does FIFA have it so terribly wrong?


----------



## Ralek (Jun 28, 2010)

Transparency is FIFA's (esp. Blatters) ANTI-Christ!


----------



## luke_c (Jun 28, 2010)

A few text jokes I got today

"I just heard about some bad weather on the way, apparently there is a shower of shit coming over from South Africa."

"Magician David Blaine is said to be miffed after his record of standing in a box doing fuck all for 42 days has been beaten by Wayne Rooney!"

"Have you heard the news? Oxo making new cube wrapped in England flag. It's going to be called laughing stock."


----------



## Sanderino (Jun 28, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

> A few text jokes I got today
> 
> "I just heard about some bad weather on the way, apparently there is a shower of shit coming over from South Africa."
> 
> ...



I think it was pretty sad for England. The referee was shitty. If the goal counted and it was 2-2, the match would be really different.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 28, 2010)

Hoping Chili wins actually, like the team. But then Netherlands have it easier, so maybe Brazil is better?
11 minutes in now, have seen some fantastic football so far.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2010)

GO BRAZIL!!!


----------



## Hiz_95 (Jun 28, 2010)

Sanderino said:
			
		

> luke_c said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The match would have been different, but considering how badly we played, we didn't deserve to win tbh.


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 28, 2010)

ROBINHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jun 28, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> The general consensus in my social strata at the moment is as follows:
> 
> - England were a total bag of sweaty cat shit and deserved to lose. They didn't gel as a team, they weren't motivated, they didn't give it anywhere near 100%.
> - Rooney needs to be surgically castrated for not putting any effort into the entire cup.
> ...









  That is fucking legendary!  I've just posted it on Facebook!

Oh, and congrats to our tempers from the Netherlands, well done to your team!  I always like watching your guys play.


----------



## Szyslak (Jun 28, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Oh, and congrats to our tempers from the Netherlands, well done to your team!  I always like watching your guys play.


Robben is the man.  If he's fully fit, I actually think the Dutch have a shot against Brazil.  I wish that were the late game on Friday so I could just get out of work early and head to the pub for the match.


----------



## ericling (Jun 29, 2010)

Dutch may beat Brazil.


----------



## Satangel (Jun 29, 2010)

Gonna be intense, Dutch vs Brazil. Don't know who will win, like Szyslak says, if Robben is fully fit there's no telling what he can do.....

Spain - Portugal today, can't wait! But probably can't watch too, I'm out of the house


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

Japan goes home on the heartbreaker. Portugal LOST!!!!!!! Too bad RONALDO you should have stayed at MU and win another title.

Scores from 29 June 2010​
Paraguay                  0(5)	-	0(3)	Japan [FT] [Penalty Shootout]


Spain                       1 	-	0	Portugal[FT]                       

​


Upcoming Games​
July 3 (Quarter Finals)

Paraguay  v  Spain                    	     18:30 GMT        
​


----------



## luke_c (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 29, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

>


lol at the last part
anyway i hope spain wins todays game
if not im going to be so pissed


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 29, 2010)

hell yes Spain scored
1-0


----------



## alidsl (Jun 29, 2010)

What a save by Eduardo, I think the Villa goal _may_ have been offside


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 29, 2010)

spain wins 
1-0
so happy


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 29, 2010)

I thought the Spain vs Portugal game would have been more exciting 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The South American teams have been the best to watch by miles.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jun 29, 2010)

Scores from 29 June 2010​
Paraguay                  0(5)	-	0(3)	Japan [FT] [Penalty Shootout]


Spain                        1 	-	0	Portugal [FT]                     

​


Upcoming Games​
July 3 (Quarter Finals)

Paraguay  v  Spain                    	     18:30 GMT        
​
Updated it for you diando


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 29, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> What a save by Eduardo, I think the Villa goal _may_ have been offside



Tiny bit, like a foot, too close to call.

WE ARE GOING TO THE SEMIS, Paraguay are crap.


----------



## thegame07 (Jun 29, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Paraguay are crap



They haven't to be underestimated. They aren't crap they just aren't a major nation, They have done really well.


----------



## Tanas (Jun 29, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> I thought the Spain vs Portugal game would have been more exciting
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When one team is so negative the outcome is never exiting.

I'm just happy that Portugal are out.


----------



## ivobhz (Jun 29, 2010)

portugal only scored against korea dpr, so they deserved the elimination.

Go Go Brazil!!!


----------



## mcp2 (Jun 29, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed, same happened with the Swiss. I'm glad it happened then because Spain learnt how to play against teams with most of their men behind the ball!


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Updated it for you diando


Did not even see your post til just now because I updated it myself.. But thanks.. I thought about not putting the FT at the end but I did anyway.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jun 29, 2010)

its funny how no one voted for Paraguay


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2010)

luke_c said:
			
		

>


EPIC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alidsl (Jun 30, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> its funny how no one voted for Paraguay


Now you've jinxed it so Paraguy will win 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think the final will be Argentina - brazil


----------



## Satangel (Jun 30, 2010)

alidsl said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's incredibly tough to think of two teams that can win. Now just about any team is so strong in my opinion, and my prediction has come true.
The Dutch can beat Brazil, but it's gonna be very hard. Same for Germany - Argentina, it's possible. I think one of those 2 teams (Dutch, Germans) will go through. 
Spain is in the final for sure though, the way they play and manipulate that ball, epic team.
The other one, I don't know.


----------



## alidsl (Jun 30, 2010)

I think Spain should reach the Final but might get knocked out in the Semi's, I doubt it though


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 1, 2010)

A Final Four of South America perhaps. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Uruguay vs Brazil and Argentina vs Paraguay


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2010)

In a few hours it's time for Dutch - Brazil! Really don't know who's going to win, hopefully we see some goals and some nice actions.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

Yep it is almost time for Brazil to beat those Nerds from the "Nerdelands"


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 2, 2010)

Good luck to Holland, it's gonna be a great whatever the outcome!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

Robinho!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 2, 2010)

damn robinho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kick their asses Holland


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 2, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Robinho!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn im scared what if Brazil beats Argentina later(if argentina davance) I want Argentina to win!!
Messi


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 2, 2010)

I am very glad the cup has started back up, those two days were torture!  All the games in this round are excellent matchups, well Spain vs Paraguay not so much, but still I'm looking forward to some great games.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

I AM CRYING RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

























 Now I have to take Brazil off the poll      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















. GYAN WILL BE STONED, I AM CHANGING MY FLAG TO ANTARCTICA.        

Scores from 2 July 2010​
Netherlands                      2	-	                 1	Brazil [FT]

Uruguay                           1(4) 	-	                 1(2)	Ghana [FT] [PENALTY SHOOTOUT]

​


Upcoming Games​
July 6 (Semi Finals)

Netherlands  v  Uruguay                    	     18:30 GMT        
​


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 2, 2010)

You should even add Argentina VS Germany
and Spain VS Paruguay


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> I am very glad the cup has started back up, those two days were torture!  All the games in this round are excellent matchups, well Spain vs Paraguay not so much, but still I'm looking forward to some great games.


Those two days were torture for me too because the Cable company took ESPN off to show every game in the World Cup. They did not even put ESPN back on during the break. The Cable Company here sucks. I'm going American and getting Direct TV.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> You should even add Argentina VS Germany
> and Spain VS Paruguay


Those are in the first post of this thread.


----------



## Szyslak (Jul 2, 2010)

Go Netherlands!  Just a few minutes left.  You can hold them!


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 2, 2010)

Netherlands have WON 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 We're in the half finales!!!
GO HOLLAND 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *blows vuvuzela*


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 2, 2010)

Damn you holland 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Argentina is gonna take revenge on Brasil in the finals!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

BRAZIL GOODBYE


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

THANKS TO ALL 33 PERSONS ON GBATEMP WHO THOUGHT BRAZIL WAS GOING TO WIN


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 2, 2010)

The crucial tactical failure for Brazil was removing Bastos in favor of Melo.  Melo was rightfully given a red card and the Brazilian squad lost their composure following that and never got really got it back.   They could have used an extra man when that corner bounced half a foot in front of the goal too.


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Damn you holland
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Argentinia is so gonna lose against germany


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

I AM OVER IT LETS GO GHANA!! DO IT FOR AFRICA!!!!!!!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 2, 2010)

Ghana


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm changing my flag to Ghana too Danny600Kill


----------



## Jasper07 (Jul 2, 2010)

ZOMG HOLLAND WINS!!! WORLD CHAMPION BRAZIL IS OUT!!!


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 2, 2010)

I'm kinda supporting Holland now. I've always thought it's a shame they didn't win either 74 or 78 (or both) so I think they deserve at least one title. The semifinal against uruguay or ghana should be not so difficult, and a rematch of the 1978 final versus Argentina would be cool, especially considering that the 78 world cup wasn't the most crystal clear tournament of all time...anyway there's Germany for the south americans and that will be a tough obstacle to overcome. We'll see what happens!

good luck dutch friends! go nederlands!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 2, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dream on kiddo....


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 2, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is do think that Argentina will reach the finals? The European champion Spain is still in it.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

GO GHANA! DIE NERDS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 2, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Argentina cant take them down? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They can, Argentina are playing great this time and have a great chance


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> King Zargo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know. But everyone also thought that germany would lose against england...
And today with brazil another great team lost against a seemingly weaker team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And as im german ill definetly cheer for germany


----------



## Thoob (Jul 2, 2010)

I'd love to see Holland win. I think it will be Holland v Spain in the final.


----------



## nIxx (Jul 2, 2010)

Let´s hope Argentinia are fair loosers this time


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 2, 2010)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Let´s hope Argentinia are fair loosers this time


What did thy do the last time?


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 2, 2010)

So hey I have some questions for everyone watching all the games, what do you do in between matches?  FSC (Fox Soccer Channel) has been airing classic games in between matches and I have been watching those.  Its great to see all the old players and styles, I quite enjoy it.  Carlos Valderrama is a favorite of mine, what old players do you guys favor?  And last but not least what do you non Americans really think of our team (USA)?  Do you respect us as a top tier team?  If Ghana wins today will you respect us more?


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 2, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I know. But everyone also thought that germany would lose against england...
> And today with brazil another great team lost against a seemingly weaker team
> 
> 
> ...


I never thought, only england fans did, it was an obvious win for germany


----------



## nIxx (Jul 2, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> nIxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They wanted to fight after they lost the Penalty Shootout 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




starts at the 6 minute


----------



## alidsl (Jul 2, 2010)

Meh, go Holland, I've always wubbed Robben and van persie


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 2, 2010)

We will beat Germany in next years World Cup


----------



## nIxx (Jul 2, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> We will beat Germany in next years World Cup



There is no Soccer World Cup next year ;P (well except you mean the Womens Soccer World Cup)


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 2, 2010)

That is exactly what I mean and we want our title back "Worlds Manliest Women" haha but no I follow the womens world cup closely as well.


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Watched the Womens European championship final U17 :-O
it was pretty funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and somewhat cute xD
And im glad that theres another german guy in here thanks nIxx


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 2, 2010)

In North Korea, North Korea won the world cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Alex666 said:
			
		

> Watched the Womens European championship final U17 :-O
> it was pretty funny
> 
> 
> ...


That is jailbait soccer.


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 2, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> In North Korea, North Korea won the world cup
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 n1 xD but im 19 myself so i consider it as ok for me


----------



## Satangel (Jul 2, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> So hey I have some questions for everyone watching all the games, what do you do in between matches?  FSC (Fox Soccer Channel) has been airing classic games in between matches and I have been watching those.  Its great to see all the old players and styles, I quite enjoy it.  Carlos Valderrama is a favorite of mine, what old players do you guys favor?  And last but not least what do you non Americans really think of our team (USA)?  Do you respect us as a top tier team?  If Ghana wins today will you respect us more?



I play games in between and go on GBAtemp, like I'm doing now  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've got loads of respect for Ghana, and have had that since I heard they became World Champions in a youth category! 
You sure have some amazing young player, like Opare, Mensah and Ayew. 

Too bad the Netherlands won, hopefully Spain can stop them in the finals!


----------



## Sanderino (Jul 2, 2010)

Hehe Netherlands won, how do you like that?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think we can win the cup. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We didn't had Mathijsen this game and still we've beat Brazil. Damn, what a good match!


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 2, 2010)

I meant the USA, i'm also rooting for Ghana that's why I changed my flag.  It's confusing, I know, but go go Ghana!  I love how confident and forceful the deep voices of the African players and fans sound when speaking English.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 2, 2010)

What a goal!  Come on Ghana!


----------



## Sanderino (Jul 2, 2010)

Yeah Ghana!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

GHANA!!!!!!!!!!! GO AFRICA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

^ What he actually meant was "Go Uruguay!"


----------



## westarrr (Jul 2, 2010)

Well..
I thought the Netherlands would really waste their match agains brasil, with a 2-1 or 3-1 defeat...
Well they made it a 2-1 win, so i really start thinking that the Netherlands could really win the WC.
So i voted for the Netherlands, but I am starting to think that either Germany or Spain could win it to


----------



## emigre (Jul 2, 2010)

Drama!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 2, 2010)

What an exciting match!  Unlucky with Gyans penalty, would have be an amazing win if he'd have put that in the back of the net.  All the players for Ghana have got alot of heart, you can see the passion pouring out of them!  Hopefully they'll win the shoot out.

edit : Unlucky Ghana, but you played a hell of a game!


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 2, 2010)

*¡URUGUAY NOMA! ¡URUGUAY CARAJO!*


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 2, 2010)

Ghana


----------



## HakoByte (Jul 2, 2010)

BUNCH OF CHEATERS. BLOCKING THE BALL WITH YOUR HANDS. THANKS ALOT CHEATERS.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 2, 2010)

Ghana


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 2, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Ghana



Ghana, a great contender.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 2, 2010)

I hope Suarez is proud of himself...


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 2, 2010)

damn uruguay hope the lose their next game
they dont deserve to win damn f*cking cheaters


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 2, 2010)

!Fly3R said:
			
		

> BUNCH OF CHEATERS. BLOCKING THE BALL WITH YOUR HANDS. THANKS ALOT CHEATERS.



There was a penalty because of that. Bad luck with the shot. It happens.


----------



## Thoob (Jul 2, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> !Fly3R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*hovers mouse over flag* Biased much?


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 2, 2010)

Great Job Uruguay! Was cheering for you!
dont know what everyone got about ghana i hate em anyway!
W00t!


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 2, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Great Job Uruguay! Was cheering for you!
> dont know what everyone got about ghana i hate em anyway!
> W00t!
> 
> ...



Yeah, goalkeepers usually do that. Sorry. We did it twice at the penalties.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*/PICHON64 SIGNING OFF*


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 2, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looking forward to see you uruguay in final


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 3, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fighting for 3rd place.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> Yeah, goalkeepers usually do that. Sorry. We did it twice at the penalties.



Yeah, exactly *goalkeepers* usually do that.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 3, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed, I never saw Green do that


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 3, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Suarez got a red card and was sent out of the game. We have to suffer a penalty. What the f**k more do you want? Jail? We are also guilty because Ghana can't make their penalties? Go ahead, look into the future, this is not another 'hand of God'. We won. What history remembers are numbers. Goals made. If you want to relieve your anger, go against Argentina. We are Uruguay. We are a different country, man.

Grow.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 3, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> Suarez got a red card and was sent out of the game. We have to suffer a penalty. What the f**k more do you want? Jail? We are also guilty because Ghana can't make their penalties? Go ahead, look into the future, this is not another 'hand of God'. We won. What history remembers are numbers. Goals made. If you want to relieve your anger, go against Argentina. We are Uruguay. We are a different country, man.
> 
> Grow.


I think it is just extremely unsporting (don`t know if this is the right term but in german it is "unsportlich"). People like Suarez and Henry, which use their hands in this manner for their advantage should IMO be excluded for the tournament or at least for 3-4 matches...

I think this (using the hand for a professional foul) shouldn`t be compared to the situation, when a forward is alone in front of the goalkeeper and the last defender or the goalkeeper foul the forwarder... I know both are considered professional foul and thus are valuated the same but tackling is at least a valid football-technique!

And since Ghana was in advantage the whole extra time I hope the Netherlands will kick Uruguay out...


----------



## Costello (Jul 3, 2010)

for some reason i was quite impressed by what suarez did.
of course he knew that everyone was gonna see it. he got sent off.
he sacrificed himself for the team, it was extremely risky, but it paid off !
he wont be playing the next game but if he can't play the final i will be sad for him (provided they qualify)


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 3, 2010)

Well I'm not too optimistic for Uruguay, because without Suarez they don't have many good attackers left. True, they have Forlan (or whatever his name is) but the Netherlands have Robben, van Persie, Huntelaar, Elia and Sneijder. I think the finals will be Netherlands vs Germany, and Germany will probably win.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> for some reason i was quite impressed by what suarez did.
> of course he knew that everyone was gonna see it. he got sent off.
> he sacrificed himself for the team, it was extremely risky, but it paid off !
> he wont be playing the next game but if he can't play the final i will be sad for him (provided they qualify)


Wow, that made you sound like a dick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk

But the amount of red cards for someone cheating is stupid

Torres fell over and that defender (from chili?)
When Keita dived to send off Kaka
Capdevilla's dive
And now Saurez


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My problem is more to do with you acting cocky and trying to pretend that Suarez didn't cheat.  The fact of the matter is that if Suarez hadn't have stuck his 10 sausages on the ball then you would be singing a very tune.  And if the roles were reversed you would be sat here complaining about how Ghana cheated.  The handball changed the outcome of the game completely.  It's worse than "The Hand of God" because while Maradonas handball changed the outcome of the game, there was still a chance that Argentina could have won.  Without that handball Uruguay would have lost there and then.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2010)

odds on someone cheating today?

Incase no-one saw Uruguay should have got 2 red cards in that incident, Just before Suarez got his hand to it another player just got his fingertips to it


----------



## Tanas (Jul 3, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> for some reason i was quite impressed by what suarez did.
> of course he knew that everyone was gonna see it. he got sent off.
> he sacrificed himself for the team, it was extremely risky, but it paid off !
> he wont be playing the next game but if he can't play the final i will be sad for him (provided they qualify)


I really do hope that this is sarcasm, because if its not i think you should have a good word with yourself if your that easily impressed by cheats.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 3, 2010)

Oh and I want to add, that when I saw the following scene after the free kick I could have puked... 


A disgrace for football as a whole, if such a thing is OK!


----------



## Tanas (Jul 3, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> Oh and I want to add, that when I saw the following scene after the free kick I could have puked...
> 
> 
> A disgrace for football as a whole, if such a thing is OK!


Agreed, this is disgraceful and some people are actually impressed by such behaviour.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2010)

Suarez is now my no.1 dick in football 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



others include, Bellamy (nothing special just don't like him),
Capdevilla
Keita


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 3, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm beginning to get tired of you, you are saying that Suarez cheated and then claim that Ghana got compensation of a penalty, the biggest load of bullcrap ever


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jul 3, 2010)

Maybe Uruguay should be allowed to play Suarez...but only in net

...off topic slightly, I just heard on Sky Sports News that there are snipers positioned around the stadium for Agentina v Germany because the president will be there. Security or an assasination attempt?!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> I didn't pretend a single thing: Suarez cheated. And was punished for that. Later on, Ghana got his chance at penalties (like Argentina, now that you mentioned about 'still a chance') but failed. You didn't now me that well: with Ghana winning I would never cry about cheating. Football is not only skills, technique or physical condition. Like in any game, luck also matters. Consider penalties: how much luck is there? A lot. Sometimes, referees also play, with their occasional mistakes. Nor Ghana nor Uruguay played well in that match. My country walked a long way just to qualify to this World Cup, playing against Argentina, Brasil, Ecuador, Bolivia, etc. This effort it's not only about this particular match.
> 
> I sounded cocky?
> 
> ...



If that was an England player that had done that same thing I would have hung my head in shame and apologised to the supporters of the other team.  No, by getting a chance I meant more than just a penalty kick.  I meant a chance for the players to actually play.  However you look at it Uruguay cheated to win that match, Ghana rightfully should have won.  It wasn't a win to be proud of, and there should have been no happiness to get carried away with.  It was a disgraceful moment in World Cup football.  And the fact that Saurez seemed overjoyed at the fact that his cheating helped them get through is even more disgraceful.


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 3, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never meant to offend you netherlands


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 3, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> If that was an England player that had done that same thing I would have hung my head in shame and apologised to the supporters of the other team.  No, by getting a chance I meant more than just a penalty kick.  I meant a chance for the players to actually play.  However you look at it Uruguay cheated to win that match, Ghana rightfully should have won.  It wasn't a win to be proud of, and there should have been no happiness to get carried away with.  It was a disgraceful moment in World Cup football.  And the fact that Saurez seemed overjoyed at the fact that his cheating helped them get through is even more disgraceful.



I'll end this here, at least from this side. I understand your point. Reading this, from the BBC, helped me a lot to understand you.


----------



## holoflame (Jul 3, 2010)

I think that Uruguay will lose against us, and the final will be between The Netherlands and Germany.

And if we play against them like we did against Brazil, we are able to win the Cup.


----------



## keyb13 (Jul 3, 2010)

All of You should be happy that Croatia is not there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Urugvaj with 3.500.000 population will be new world champion.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 3, 2010)

I CANT STAND THIS!!!
Germany cant win!!!!
THey just cant!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ARGENTINA COME ON MURDER THEM NOW!


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 3, 2010)

Germans are awesome! They have a player with the coolest name ever! 
Sweinsteiger


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 3, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Germans are awesome! They have a player with the coolest name ever!
> Sweinsteiger


MESSI
MESSI
MESSI
TEVEZ
TEVEZ
TEVEZ


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

King Zargo said:
			
		

> Germans are awesome! They have a player with the coolest name ever!
> Sweinsteiger


I thought it was "Schweinsteiger" . The " Schwein" bit would imply that he is a pig (German for pig is "Das Schwein", I think. I like that name. Pigstig.


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 3, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> King Zargo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those names are pretty cute. But not manly like Schweinsteiger.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Its Schweinsteiger tnx jetkun.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> King Zargo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, it's Scweinsteiger [http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bastian_Schweinsteiger


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2010)

I think Argentina are out.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 3, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> I think Argentina are out.


yep, they've clearly lost, the germans are much stronger.


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 3, 2010)

Yeah, probably. 

Muhahaha, now I can laugh at all the fools who taught the finals would be between Brazil and Argentina.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

Germany WINS!!! Spain goes through. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Scores from 3 July 2010​
Argentina                         0	-	                 4	Germany [FT]

Paraguay                         0 	-	                 1	Spain [FT]

​


Upcoming Games​
July 7 (Semi Finals)

Germany  v  Spain                    	     18:30 GMT        
​


----------



## emigre (Jul 3, 2010)

Germany scare me actually. This team is still a work in progress and they're currently this good! In four years they really could dominate.


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 3, 2010)

@ diando
Very tasteless sens of humor.


----------



## ca_michelbach (Jul 3, 2010)

Argentina are getting beat worse than England


----------



## nIxx (Jul 3, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Germany!!!!!! Hitler must be so proud. LOL



Honestly Hitler is dead since a long time ;P.

And 4:0 is a pretty clear result even if you don´t like it.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 3, 2010)

As much as I wanted to see Germany get beat (just cos I'm petty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) they've played an awesome game.  Fast, strong, technical and they're like surgeons when they score a goal.  Four very beautiful and well earned goals.  It pains me to say it but congratulations Germany, what a cracking game you played!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 3, 2010)

ARGENTINA Will be missed, they will still be my favorite team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It sucks it just sucks.I support no team now


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 3, 2010)

I think it is sad to see a team like Argentina to go down like this... I mean it was very common knowledge, that their defense is very fragile (I am an intense Bayern München fan myself and thus I know how badly Demichelis plays the last two years...) but they always managed to compensate that with their outstanding offense! I normally sympathize with that team...

The German team went into the game very carefree, since they clearly were the outsider (understandable if you look at the names in Argentinas offense!) and managed to pressure the Argentinian team because of that. It was overall a very good team work!

I also want to say, that it was great to see, that it was such a fair match... Overall a very fair World Cup. Great time for football-fanatics


----------



## King Zargo (Jul 3, 2010)

http://soccernet.espn.go.com/world-cup/sto...5739?ver=global

I'm really happy that they lost


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2010)

Very impressed with Germany, they have earned a lot of respect from me. The team changed so much since the European Championship of 2008. 
They are also the second youngest team, after Ghana, and they have a mix of experience and young talent, which almost always brings good results.
Didn't expect they would win from Argentina, and especially not with those numbers. 

Hopefully Spain wins now though, and then the next game will be Spain - Germany. Hopefully Spain can stop them, because I still don't like Germany more than them!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 3, 2010)

Iniesta is pissing me off
whenever he gets up there he always hesitates and tries to pass it
please win Spain there is no one else im going for now

what the f*ck 
damn it why was he holding his arm
please miss the penalty
f*ck yeeesssss Casillas
damn now a penalty for spain what the f


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2010)

Penalty for Paraguay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fantastic match of them though!






FUCK YEAH CASILLAS TOOK IT? Penalty for Spain now!!!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 3, 2010)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooo
what the hell was that sh*t


----------



## Tanas (Jul 3, 2010)

How funny was that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



As a Liverpool fan I must be one of the only ones who want Paraguay to win.

Come on HOLLAND!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

WOW!! Two missed Penalties!


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 3, 2010)

Why wasn't that a red card  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Referee needs to go read the rule book.

He got it spot on for the retake though.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2010)

That first penalty of Spain should have counted, shame!
Iniesta with a nice effort now.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 3, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> That first penalty of Spain should have counted, shame!
> Iniesta with a nice effort now.



nope, Torres was in the box before he hit it. It's in the rules that it should be a retake if that happens, It was spot on.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Paraguay penalty should have been retaken than too, same story.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 3, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You must be watching a difference match than the rest of us because Torres wasnt even on the pitch


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 3, 2010)

Doesn't mean it should have counted because the referee missed the first one. If the referee seen them do the same thing he would have made them retake it. Your acting if it's not a rule. I forgot who it was now lol not torres.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 3, 2010)

damn come on iniesta


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> Doesn't mean it should have counted because the referee missed the first one. If the referee seen them do the same thing he would have made them retake it. Your acting if it's not a rule. I forgot who it was now lol not torres.



Referee isn't consequent, should have seen the first one, no matter how hard it is.
In 20 years from here I really hope we don't have this discussion anymore, technology should be implemented by then.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 3, 2010)

damn nice effort
have a filling this game is going to overtime

yesssssssssssssssssss
damn i got scared right there
good job Iniesta on the pass and Villa on the goal


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2010)

What a fantastic finish, amazing!


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 3, 2010)

about 5 minutes left
come on spain


----------



## alidsl (Jul 3, 2010)

Hit the post 3 times never seen anything like it before


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 3, 2010)

yessss Spain to the semi finals
yyyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeessssss


----------



## Satangel (Jul 3, 2010)

Spain - Germany it is! We'll have to play better then now though, but we stand a chance! 
I fear Germany will win though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Next Wednesday we'll know!


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cant stop germany though


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

Every Team I rallied behind lost in the Quarter Finals. This must really suck. So I am now "neutral" and hoping though that Germany kills Spain because I do not like that team and that the Uruguayans beat the Nerds from the Nerdelands.


Updated FIRST POST


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 3, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Every Team I rallied behind lost in the Quarter Finals. This must really suck. So I am now "neutral" and hoping though that Germany kills Spain because I do not like that team and that the Uruguayans beat the Nerds from the Nerdelands.
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> Updated FIRST POST



+1 although germany-netherlands would be a great final 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i do like uruguay more for some uknown reason


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

Added new Poll.


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 3, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Added new Poll.



Cant seem to vote because i voted before >.<
But yeah they do annoy me even though its getting better since theres no african team left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



no racism intented


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 3, 2010)

I cant seem to vote either. Someone Else make a new  thread and a poll about it.


----------



## Jasper07 (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm sure it will be Germany - Holland in the finals...
It'll be '88 again


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 3, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> I'm sure it will be Germany - Holland in the finals...
> It'll be '88 again


ooh damn I hope so, it'll be the biggest party holland has had in a long, long time.
and i'll be in Germany a few days after the match, that's going to be a bit like the Dutch people who were in Brazil. Although I don't hope to get injured


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 4, 2010)

Fuck.... 2 days without soccer is torture


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 4, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> Jasper07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come to nuremberg my home town 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ill welcome you with open arms 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to build you up after the defeat


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 4, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Fuck.... 2 days without soccer is torture



Seeing people call it soccer is torture!


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2010)

Everytime football is called soccer, someone dies


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2010)

^ somebody died.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 4, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll take a slight detour, and i'll stop by your house and paint it all orange once we've beaten you in the finals and are world champion


----------



## Satangel (Jul 4, 2010)

Bit late, but still cracks me up


----------



## alidsl (Jul 4, 2010)

No-one who voted for a team before can vote for the vuvuzelas


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

The Vuvuzelas will win the World Cup.... Figuratively Speaking.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2010)

Finally some football on TV today, missed it!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm rooting for Holland now since A) They beat Brazil, which is no mean feat, B) I have a Holland flag the kid across the road gave me when he was ball boy at an under 21's game, and C) Not supporting Germany 'cause they beat us, Uruguay because they're cheating scum (or at least Suarez is) and Spain because they spent 90 minutes on the field with Ronaldo and the diving little shit's still breathing.

Besides, anything's better than the shower of shite England turned out to be.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

C'mon Holland!


----------



## jelmew (Jul 6, 2010)

Viva Hollandia!!


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

1-0
Holland (18 minute in)

What a hell of a shot, got some mustard on that one.
Left footed from 35 yards, off the pole.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!   And a fucking beauty as well!


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!   And a fucking beauty as well!



Yeah was a truly sniped shot.
The captain said fuck it, why not try.

(You miss 100% of the shots you don't take 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> GOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!   And a fucking beauty as well!



Indeed, and from the player I least expected it. Van Bronckhorst seemed quite weak the last couple of games, but now this....


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll admit I haven't seen Holland's last couple of matches, but that shot seemed strong to me


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

BICYCLE KICK TO THE FACE

IN THE FACE!


----------



## berlinka (Jul 6, 2010)

Go Netherlands!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know!  He's been good but not particularly strong.  That was a shot even old Besty would have been proud to make!  Pure precision.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

Anyone else already upset with the amount of flops/dives we have seen?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Anyone else already upset with the amount of flops/dives we have seen?



It shows you the difference between the two teams.  A Dutch player gets booted in the face and he tries to get to his feet as quick as possible, a Uruguayan player runs into someone and falls over.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just watched a Holland player do the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Uruguay has flopped more, but both teams are guilty.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Just watched a Holland player do the same
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn, that's what I get for trying to forum and watch! lol  Yeah, most teams are guilty of it, but the Uruguayans are going a little over the top with it.  Hopefully with the ref saying play on so often they'll give up that tactic.

edit : NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

Goal Uruguay
1-1 (40th minute)

Good shot I must say.


I will also say the USA-England match was a good straight up footie match the way it was meant to be played.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2010)

GO URUGUAY!!!!!


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> GO URUGUAY!!!!!



Look at this guy








1-1 at half

Ref keeps saying play on so the flopping is being cut down.
2 pretty well shot goals.


----------



## Quanno (Jul 6, 2010)

My parents went all crazy went uruguay scored


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2010)

Glad Uruguay got back, really glad! Fantastic team, and I don't like the Netherlands a lot.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Quanno said:
			
		

> My parents went all crazy went uruguay scored



If it's still 1 all at the end of extra time I wonder if Uruguay will use a "substitute goalie" again. lol


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2010)

NERDS ARE STILL ALIVE?!?!?!?! 

EDIT

Well the Nerds vs the Spants. I hate both of these teams but I want the game to go on so long that they would miss the next World Cup qualifiers. 

Scores from 6 July 2010​
Uruguay                           2	-	                 3	Netherlands [FT]​
Scores from 7 July 2010​
Germany                           0	-	                 1	Spain [FT]​


Upcoming Games​
July 10 (THIRD PLACE)

Uruguay       v                Germany           18:30


July 11 (FINALS)
Netherlands       v                Spain                                 18:30


----------



## naruses (Jul 6, 2010)

Game´s Back!!

Go Uruguay!!!, only team left for America.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Glad Uruguay got back, really glad! Fantastic team, and I don't like the Netherlands a lot.



I want to see Uruguay go out simply because they already should have.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

Good no call right there, good steal on the pass though.

Van Bronkhorst makes a goal and saves one, the man is playing hard.

Back to chippy again, comon guys PLAY WITH PRIDE


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 6, 2010)

Forlan was just close!!


----------



## naruses (Jul 6, 2010)

Almost Peeed myself!!!


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

2-1 Holland
70th minute

Hmm I need a replay
Bahaha just moves the leg and it's in


----------



## naruses (Jul 6, 2010)

WTFFFFF???????


----------



## Satangel (Jul 6, 2010)

Lucky goal! Fuck I really want Uruguay to win, I have a lot of respect for them. 
They only have 3 million citizens, just think about that!

EDIT: Okay, it's finished, too bad for Uruguay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hopefully Spain/Germany can stop them!


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

3-1 73rd minute
HOLLAND


Hell of a header

HOLLAND IS IN!!!!


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Beeeeeeaaaaauuuuuuttttttty!  The second goal was a little iffy but there was no denying that one!


----------



## naruses (Jul 6, 2010)

FUCK!!!, URUGUAY is screwed.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Beeeeeeaaaaauuuuuuttttttty!  The second goal was a little iffy but there was no denying that one!



my thoughts exactly

he just said debatable goal... then he heads it in.
No doubt about that one.

TD- Now Holland is all over the floppage.

3-2 Uruguay 92nd minute
Holland retains lead
sweet curve


----------



## naruses (Jul 6, 2010)

Im crying of happyness, come on Uruguay you can do it


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> Im crying of happyness, come on Uruguay you can do it



They have 30 seconds to score good luck to em
would be a godlike comeback but it appears over.

Van Percy takes it to the face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




great defense

The ref did a good job managing time at the end of the game.
Uruguay had a great chance at the end.


----------



## naruses (Jul 6, 2010)

Damn It, So Close.

Uruguay, you almost did it. Great Work!!


----------



## KuRensan (Jul 6, 2010)

WOOOT HOLLAND FINALS WOOOOOOT


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 6, 2010)

You can take notes on how to fight until the end. Thanks to everyone that supported my country.


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 6, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> You can take notes on how to fight until the end. Thanks to all that supported my country.



Youre welcome! Your team did well and they fought till the end! congratulations on a great game


----------



## Tanas (Jul 6, 2010)

First team of quality Uruguay came up against and they're out, same for England, Brazil, and Argentina, maybe its Spain's turn next.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 6, 2010)

Congratulations to all our Dutch users! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm not so sure how you guys'll fair against a team like Germany/Spain but I wish you all the luck!  I get the feeling we'll be seeing a Holland v Germany final though, it'll be a blinder whichever way it goes!


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 6, 2010)

HOLLAND IN THE FINALS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









genius goal from robben, sneijder van van bronckhorst 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



this makes me proud, proud to be part of the Netherlands
BRING ON THOSE FINALS


----------



## Potticus (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm for Germany if they play Holland.

I'm for Holland if they play Spain.


----------



## Quanno (Jul 6, 2010)

Now i hope germany will win, that would be an epic final!


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 6, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> pichon64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks *Alex666*. Your team accomplished my desire. Now I want you holding the cup. Go for it!


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh god yes, Holland goes to the finals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love our team 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



This was a great match 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gratz to Holland!


----------



## Tanas (Jul 6, 2010)

tijntje_7 said:
			
		

> Oh god yes, Holland goes to the finals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm hoping that  Dirk Kuyt will get to show his club team mates his World Cup winners medal.


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 6, 2010)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> I want to see Uruguay go out simply because they already should have.+1 They didn`t deserve to be in this final and therefor I`m very glad they got kicked out!
> 
> QUOTE(Quanno @ Jul 6 2010, 10:29 PM) Now i hope germany will win, that would be an epic final!


Most definitely! Niederlande VS. Deutschland even sounds bad ass 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I doubt it


----------



## tijntje_7 (Jul 6, 2010)

^ Viel spaß mit fußball spielen.




That's probably the only Germanese sentence I know o.o




But it would be fun to see Holland VS Germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



(to finally beat the **** out of you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Ahem.


----------



## Jasper07 (Jul 6, 2010)

WOOO next stop: deutschland! 


Spoiler



SCHADE DEUTSCHLAND ALLES IST VORBEI, ALLES IST VORBEI, ALLES IST VORBEI


----------



## Thoob (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm cheering for Holland. Also, ^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Germanese...


----------



## wessel261 (Jul 6, 2010)

Netherlands and yes
HOLLAND HOLLAND HOLLAND!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 6, 2010)

Spain have had a disappointing tournament so far and have had quite easy teams throughout, however I would like to see them in the final cause I like David villa


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 6, 2010)

I want to see more German ass-kicking


----------



## jaxxster (Jul 6, 2010)

If Hollands get Germany in the final they are in for a seriously heavy defeat i feel. Holland havent really impressed me this tourament. I mean an own goal from Brazil and the 2nd goal today should have been disallowed


----------



## Potticus (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.dailyacid.com/2010/06/types-of-...r-injuries.html






 Everyone should enjoy that lol, so so so true.

I wonder if you feel like a pussy when your team is sent home, you hang up your cleats, get on the temp, and see yourself flop in front of the whole world.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow!Holland can win this come one!!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 7, 2010)

The Dutch did great! 
The 1st goal by the Dutch was beautiful! I shed a tear while watching the game.

I'm glad Uruguay is gone. Cheaters...


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 7, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> The Dutch did great!
> The 1st goal by the Dutch was beautiful! I shed a tear while watching the game.
> 
> I'm glad Uruguay is gone. Cheaters...


my thoughts exactly 
i still want Spain to win though


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jul 7, 2010)

Holland! Holland! Holland!


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 7, 2010)

Although I can not pick a winner, I will be rooting for Spain today.  I don't know/care much about the Spanish team, I just hate the German team and their fans.  Well except those who are you know, living in Germany.  But around here all we get are jag offs whose parents emigrated to America in the early 1800/1900's and they are sill calling themselves German.


----------



## westarrr (Jul 7, 2010)

AsPika2219 said:
			
		

> Holland! Holland! Holland!



Holland, Holland!

Who thinks its gunna be Holland v Germany??
MEH DOES


----------



## Quanno (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, match is about to begin, right? (or already begun)
Hope Germany will win, and then Holland


----------



## emigre (Jul 7, 2010)

Is it just me or don't Holland have an extreme reliance on David Villa? I swear he's forced them to this stage.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 7, 2010)

I want it to be a Germany vs Holland final, and have it really close until Holland get the winner in quite literally the final seconds of the game.


----------



## Quanno (Jul 7, 2010)

Ever heard what happened when Holland got champion of Europe quite some years ago? Boats sunk because people stood on them, traffic jams everywhere... imagine how it would be when we get world-champion


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 7, 2010)

Well the kid across the road from me gave me a Holland flag about 5 years ago when he was a ball boy at an England - Holland under 21's. Would be nice for me to actually justify keeping it around all these years.


----------



## Ikki (Jul 7, 2010)

I want Germany to be the World Champion. I like the country.

And they can't get laid 



Spoiler



(Rammstein reference so, stfu)


----------



## Quanno (Jul 7, 2010)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> And they can't get laid








You mean they can't get laid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On topic: I was actually expecting a lot more from Germany, Spain looks kinda good now...


----------



## naruses (Jul 7, 2010)

GOAL!!!!

73th Minute

Germany 0-1 Spain


----------



## KuRensan (Jul 7, 2010)

naruses said:
			
		

> GOAL!!!!
> 
> 73th Minute
> 
> SPAIN 1-0 England




You mean Germany not England


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 7, 2010)

Great goal. My money's still on Holland for champions though.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 7, 2010)

Damn I really hope Germany wins, I would love to see a finals match between Germany and the Netherlands~! 
Althought, that will probably make me rethink the idea of watching the finals match in Germany with our group  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@ Blaze: Thanks for putting your fate in our country~! I would really love it if we win.
Like last night was just awesome here with all the fireworks and all, I almost got no sleep (about 2-3 hours maybe)

@ Quanno: Yeah I remember that, hope they have something planned for it, although it would be kinda fun too. Maybe I just love chaos xD


----------



## alidsl (Jul 7, 2010)

Wow Puyol looks like Brian May 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also that was a great header but I feel sorry for Pique who was right behind him


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 7, 2010)

One of my favorite things to do this tournament is yell "Schweinsteiger!" like the announcers do.  It really is a cool name to shout.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 7, 2010)

Or you can shout "pigsticker" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




He's a quality player though


----------



## naruses (Jul 7, 2010)

The End !!!

Well, Now it is Spain vs Netherlands.

We now are one step closer to seeing the World Cup Winner.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 7, 2010)

And it's Spain vs Holland for the final. Roll on Sunday, that match should be pretty damn good.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 7, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> And it's Spain vs Holland for the final. Roll on Sunday, that match should be pretty damn good.


Yeah I so hope it will be a good match to see~!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll be supporting holland for this game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cmon Nederlands


----------



## DeviousTom (Jul 7, 2010)

i am eating my shorts in sorrow


----------



## Potticus (Jul 7, 2010)

All for Holland here, was hoping it would be Germany vs. Holland :'(


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 7, 2010)

Damn it Germany, let me down, want to see Spain go out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hopefully Netherlands does em, really would hate to see Spain win.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jul 7, 2010)

Great game!  Blinding header!  Spain just didn't allow Germany any breathing space at all.  No real opportunity for them to break away.  I really would've liked to see a Germany v Holland final but Spain v Holland is still gonna be an excellent final.  I'd love to see Holland take it but my money's on Spain.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 7, 2010)

Anyone else wondering about the trip in the box  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 would have changed the outcome we could be watching extra time right now!


----------



## Langin (Jul 7, 2010)

YEAH HOLLAND VS SPAIN, Holland is going to win this! YEAH!


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 7, 2010)

So how do you people think the final match will go~! I really hope the Netherlands will win, so I'll go with 2-1 for the Netherlands~!


----------



## Orc (Jul 7, 2010)

Wooo Spain!
Finally something different for the FINALS.
As much as I love the German team, I've been rooting for Spain since the start.

Great match.
David Villa was kinda disappointing and poor Torres still doing nothing.
I think the game would be more on Germany's side though if Müller was in.
Congrats to Puyol who really wanted to sink a header from the start hahaha!


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 7, 2010)

SPAIN WON BABY WOOO!
I want them to win the World Cup soooooo bad!


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 7, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> Anyone else wondering about the trip in the box
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What trip?


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 7, 2010)

this is going to be a wild party, netherlands vs spain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The party was huge in amsterdam when we played against uruguay, but now..
I think Holland will turn upside down
pretty confident we'll be world champion


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2010)

I am going to post the score in a while


----------



## Potticus (Jul 7, 2010)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> Potticus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The one where the guy was rammed then lost the ball in the box.


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 7, 2010)

I dont think it was a penalty...

And lets go netherlands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 VENDETTA!


----------



## Jasper07 (Jul 7, 2010)

I really didn't expect this... Well germany just didn't play good enough, but still... We wanted to put an end to germany 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the octopus was right somehow


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2010)

Check this post for the Scores.... http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=220...t&p=2965240

EDIT


I HATE THE OCTOPUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 7, 2010)

yay go Netherlands


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> I really didn't expect this... Well germany just didn't play good enough, but still... We wanted to put an end to germany
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah we played crappy -.-
and that effin octopus is one effin son of a bitch xD


----------



## Orc (Jul 7, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> mcp2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah should have been called. Poor Ozil.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 7, 2010)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> yay go Netherlands




EWW NO GO SPAIN


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 7, 2010)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Dter ic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EEW no go netherlands


----------



## Jasper07 (Jul 7, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Jasper07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if that octopus f*cks us by saying we will lose I will stab him to death myself


----------



## Demonbart (Jul 7, 2010)

@ Alex666 : Stupid German 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope the Netherlands win, but Spain will prolly win in the end.


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 7, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> Crazzy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


go netherlands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






because they are the best, they never lost a game so far and should deserve to win for there awesome footy skills


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2010)

Look at the change I made to post 1


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 7, 2010)

come on Spain please win the cup
I'll be so happy


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 8, 2010)

I was shocked at the outcome of the Germany vs. Spain game. Germany played so slow from the beginning and allowed Spain to get possession of the ball so many times. 
I expected Germany to win considering the results of their other games.


----------



## Potticus (Jul 8, 2010)

http://fatpita.net/?i=6353
Describes what we were watching perfectly.

Also cheers to this ref, he didn't call much and I enjoyed it.
Now if we can kill the vuvuzelas


----------



## Cablephish (Jul 8, 2010)

Potticus said:
			
		

> http://fatpita.net/?i=6353
> Describes what we were watching perfectly.
> 
> Also cheers to this ref, he didn't call much and I enjoyed it.
> Now if we can kill the vuvuzelas


Don't worry, that won't be happening in Brazil 2014!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 8, 2010)

Vuvuzelas!!!!!! for official World Cup Tradition!!!!!!!!!!! I think Vuvuzelas would be there in 2014 even in Brazil and even in "Yankees Stadium"[LOL]


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 8, 2010)

*SCHWEINSTEIGER!*


----------



## Youkai (Jul 8, 2010)

finaly they are out -.- man it was so annoying allways all those idiots making noises the whole night with their stupid "whatevertheyarecalledthings" letting noone sleep even thaught ppl like me have to get up early to work -.-V

well ok now that they went that far they could have won but i would have preffered for germany to loose earlyer


----------



## Satangel (Jul 8, 2010)

Gotta love the Spain team, players like Iniesta and Xavi are just geniuses in their own way. 
Fantastic team, and I'm really glad they made it to the finals! Puyol, what a hero! Best team I have ever seen playing, not perfect because Capdevila, Torres and maybe Xabi Alonso aren't that good at the moment, but all the rest is just godly!


----------



## Neko (Jul 8, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> Gotta love the Spain team, players like Iniesta and Xavi are just geniuses in their own way.
> Fantastic team, and I'm really glad they made it to the finals! Puyol, what a hero! Best team I have ever seen playing, not perfect because Capdevila, Torres and maybe Xabi Alonso aren't that good at the moment, but all the rest is just godly!



The match against us was pretty weak actually imho. The dutch guys are going to send spain home.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes eat that germany!!! You beat Argentina!!! :'( Good Luck Spain I support you


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 8, 2010)

i like torres xD


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 8, 2010)

Alex666 said:
			
		

> i like torres xD



thought of that when you said it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



anyway, Holland will probably beat them. But let's see what that octopus has to say about the game tomorrow.


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 8, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> Alex666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG how great is that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Though liking torres im cheering for netherlands 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and yeah stupid octopus will know it before they played -.- xD


----------



## DBlaze (Jul 8, 2010)

I don't really care who wins, as long as it's the best team that wins.

And not in a way like, a total ass-pull that Suarez did, Uruguay did against Ghana, seeing as how Ghana totally deserved to win.


----------



## Cermage (Jul 8, 2010)

UP THE MIGHTY DUTCH


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 8, 2010)

Neko said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not really, you guys were good, just not good enough. We made it look easy, which it was. We strive to score the perfect goal in every game and it shows. 1-0 is enough. We could have beaten you by much more if we wished, but we're nice.


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 8, 2010)

the octopus has apparently reached it's verdict: the Dutch will win the world cup


----------



## Dter ic (Jul 8, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> PAUL the octopus has apparently reached it's verdict: the Dutch will win the world cup


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah but last time it predicted a final it was wrong.


----------



## holoflame (Jul 8, 2010)

Octopus Paul predictions for the final was a hoax, but I hope its right


----------



## pitman (Jul 8, 2010)

I want the dutch to win since a good friend of mine is dutch (and I was rooting for Brazil earlier).


----------



## manaphy4ever (Jul 8, 2010)

Goodluck Amigos SPAIN FTW!!!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 8, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> the octopus has apparently reached it's verdict: the Dutch will win the world cup


Let's celebrate early!
Paul has a great track record.


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jul 8, 2010)

Spain needs to earn their first STAR 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
GOOD LUCK AMIGOS!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 9, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Paul says Spain is going to win the World Cup, check out this article to prove it:

http://af.reuters.com/article/sportsNews/i...E66809G20100709

Picture is in the article too.


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 9, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> SoulSnatcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This surprisingly makes me feel a lot better


----------



## Satangel (Jul 9, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It comforts me a bit too, but just the idea of the fantastic team that beat Germany a few days ago comforts me a lot more!


----------



## Lubbo (Jul 9, 2010)

fuckin cmon Netherlands! Arjen Robben to score a hat-trick


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 9, 2010)

David Villa on top form 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bit on Xabi Alonso, Torres hopefully fully fit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spain have got this in the bag


----------



## emigre (Jul 9, 2010)

danny600kill said:
			
		

> Torres hopefully fully fit



I'm going to be blunt. I honestly believe he hasn't been fully fit for about 15 months now.

Also if Spain wins than New Zealand would be the only team who were unbeaten. That would be an amazing fact like Scotland at 74.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2010)

ITV call it Holland.

BBC call it ' The Netherlands'.

I personally opt for ' The Netherworld', to please both broadcasters.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 9, 2010)

Hope that stupid octopus is wrong, I want Netherlands to win.


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 9, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> ITV call it Holland.
> 
> BBC call it ' The Netherlands'.
> 
> I personally opt for ' The Netherworld', to please both broadcasters.



isn't the Netherlands the correct name? Holland is like a nickname, no? I may be wrong.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 9, 2010)

I still want Holland to win. 

A) They're more the 'underdog' team. At least from what I understand.
B) They beat Brazil, that's quite an achievement. Add 20 points to their Gamerscore.
C) I have a Holland flag in my room from years ago.
D) Spain spent a full 90 minutes on the field with Ronaldo and he survived, that's unforgivable.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 9, 2010)

thegame07 said:
			
		

> JetKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it was the BBC that called it 'Holland', and since they don't generally use nicknames...


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 9, 2010)

JetKun said:
			
		

> thegame07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Netherlands is our official name, because it's the kingdom of *the Netherlands*. Holland was just another name, but used more often because it's easier to say.

And the Netherworld...no..just no...


----------



## Tanas (Jul 9, 2010)

I had to choose between Dirk Kuyt and Fernando Torres who I wanted to bring home his winners medal back to his club and I chose Dirk Kuyt, so come on Holland do the business and let Kuyt have his medal!


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2010)

The Third Placers will fight today.


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 10, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> JetKun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lets establish the term "netherworld" just to annoy some netherworlders. There i said it


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 10, 2010)

Netherlandsworld are going to get smashed by Spain anyway, the octopus said it


----------



## DBlaze (Jul 10, 2010)

David600Villa said:
			
		

> Netherlandsworld are going to get smashed by Spain anyway, the octopus said it


The octopus predicted everything right 2 years ago as well, besides 1 match and 1 match only, guess which one.
Anyways, anyone getting hyped by an octopus "predicting" who wins a match should get checked out.

Though my opinion still stands that the one who plays the best should win.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 10, 2010)

David600Villa said:
			
		

> Netherlandsworld are going to get smashed by Spain anyway, the octopus said it


This


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 10, 2010)

DBlaze said:
			
		

> David600Villa said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finally a Dutchman that agrees that Spain should win.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2010)

People It has already been established that they are the Nerds from the "Nerdelands" or even better "the Nerdeworld"


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 10, 2010)

ExCiTiNg MaTcH!!!!
Scores from 10 July 2010​
Uruguay                           2	-	                 3	Germany  [FT]

Cavani [28']                       	-	                 	Muller  [18']
Forlan [51']                        	-	                 	Jansen [56']
-	                 	Khedira  [82']

​


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey, *Alex666*, what a GREAT match. The Forlan goal was a masterpiece. We fought until the last second, until the last shot. We have a great and warm reception party ready for our heros. Congrats to you, *Alex666*.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 11, 2010)

Uruguay, fantastic team. Never, never expected them to come this far.....

Come on Spain!


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 11, 2010)

about 20 minutes before the match starts, and this is what Amsterdam looks like from above:



Spoiler











GO HOLLAND, MAKE US PROUD!!


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 11, 2010)

OMFG CANT WAIT ITS GONNA BE EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC EPIC!!
SPAIN SPAIN SPAIN SPAIN!
VILLA VILLA VILLA VILLA!


----------



## Blaze163 (Jul 11, 2010)

Well, I'm still rooting for Holland. I'll sit and watch the match. safe in the knowledge that if it starts to suck I can fall back on Dragon Quest IX and LittleBig Planet.

Also, HOLY FUCK AMSTERDAM LOOKS CRAZY.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 11, 2010)

http://www.cbc.ca/sports/soccer/fifaworldc...ve/match64.html

2 yellow cards in the first 15 minutes...

Edit: Holy Shit, Make that 4!


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2010)

Go on Holland


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 11, 2010)

That number 8 from Holland deserved a red card. They're collecting all the yellows.


----------



## dice (Jul 11, 2010)

Didn't know De Jong was going to be the new Karate Kid


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 11, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> Didn't know De Jong was going to be the new Karate Kid


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 11, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> Didn't know De Jong was going to be the new Karate Kid







But holy shit, What a kick...


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 11, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> Didn't know De Jong was going to be the new Karate Kid












 The match is getting sloppy now. The referee is using the Uruguayan uniform!


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 11, 2010)

let's see how the second half goes. That referee is way to strict in my opinion.
you can see that both teams are nervous, and I do mean really nervous. But once one goal is scored, it'll all become easier for both side. They need to shake everything up a bit.


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 11, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> *snip*
> Hey, *Alex666*, what a GREAT match. The Forlan goal was a masterpiece. We fought until the last second, until the last shot. We have a great and warm reception party ready for our heros. Congrats to you, *Alex666*.



Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it was a great game indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and i enjoyed watching it more than the current game xD
But i secretly wished for the last free kick of uruguay to go in just to see more of the game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



congrats to uruguay for getting this far


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 11, 2010)

They aren't playing like the two best teams in the world. That's the way football is sometimes.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2010)

Sitters missed on both teams


----------



## Jasper07 (Jul 11, 2010)

omg, 0-0 
If we lose with penalty's I'm gonna commit suicide

and the referree sucks balls


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 11, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> and the referree sucks balls



Not that bad for Holland. He just missed a foul deserving a penalty shot against Holland.


----------



## emigre (Jul 11, 2010)

I like how no one seems able to score at close range.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2010)

I like how no-one seems to be able to score any sitters


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 11, 2010)

And that's one down -sigh-...


----------



## emigre (Jul 11, 2010)

Robben was bloody lucky there.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2010)

I dunno, it might be because he didn't really smash it away


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 11, 2010)

In middle of this mediocrity, Spain deserved that goal. Holland wasn't too much into 'fair play'.


----------



## emigre (Jul 11, 2010)

about fucking time.


----------



## CamulaHikari (Jul 11, 2010)

With as much yellow cards we got I think this is a well deserved victory for Spain... So congrats to Spain~!


----------



## DryYoshi (Jul 11, 2010)

F*CK, The Netherlands lost


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jul 11, 2010)

*FUCKING OCTOPUS.*


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 11, 2010)

the referee sucked, but so did we...
so many chances, so many mistakes. Spain deserved it. Congrats guys, we'll beat you again at the European finals. Enjoy, 'cause we're going to come back

And to Paul: you're going on my grill tomorrow.


----------



## Armadillo (Jul 11, 2010)

, stupid octopus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Hate Spain winning it, means Torres will get a medal and I hate him and want him to get nothing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## alidsl (Jul 11, 2010)

I love the Octupus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but it's lucky


----------



## emigre (Jul 11, 2010)

New Zealand are the only team to remain undefeated. Wow.


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Hi Spain! Welcome to our World Football Champions' Club!*


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 11, 2010)

ffffuuuuuuuuuuucccccckkkkkk yeeesssssssssssssss
Spain Spain Spain Spain Spain Spain Spain Spain Spain Spain Spain
those were one of the most suspenseful moments of my life
SPAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! world champians 
great job to Iniesta on the goal 
SPAIN yesssssssssssssssssssssss!!!


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 11, 2010)

Congratz to Spain (even though I wanted the Netherlands to win)...


----------



## berlinka (Jul 11, 2010)

Congratulations to Spain. I feel bad though cause the referee was on some points not very fair... Plus he was unbelievably triggerhappy with the yellow cards. Damn, we were so close!!!


----------



## dice (Jul 11, 2010)

berlinka said:
			
		

> Congratulations to Spain. I feel bad though cause the referee was on some points not very fair... Plus he was unbelievably triggerhappy with the yellow cards. Damn, we were so close!!!



QIA, some of those should have been RED!


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 11, 2010)

Spain 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not the greatest match ever but at least Spain won


----------



## Jasper07 (Jul 11, 2010)

This screwed up my weekend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



who wants fried octopus?


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 11, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> berlinka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PREACH!! Webb was extremely lenient with Holland.


----------



## TyrianCubed (Jul 11, 2010)

Congrats to all the spanish cousins from your Italian buddies! It's a good thing we're passing the World Cup to you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



De Jong should be in jail for that foul!

World Cup Champions'Club:

Brazil, 5
Italy, 4
Germany, 3
Uruguay and Argentina, 2
England, France, Spain 1

Europe 10
Soouth America 9


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 11, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> This screwed up my weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm one step ahead of you mate, got it all grilled.
Actually, spain is going to protect that octopus right now to the end of time. So it's going to be difficult to get hold of it.


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 11, 2010)

*Uruguay's Diego Forlan has won the adidas Golden Ball as the outstanding player at the 2010 FIFA World Cup South Africa™.*

The Atletico Madrid man scored five, including fine strikes against South Africa and Germany, as Uruguay exceeded expectations to reach the semi-finals and then lose the third-place play-off 3-2 to Germany. Forlan finished in a four-way tie with Thomas Muller, Wesley Sneijder and David Villa for the Golden Boot with five goals; an award Muller took on a tie-break thanks to having more assists. Muller also picked up the Best Young Player award, while Spain captain Iker Casillas can add the Golden Glove award to his FIFA World Cup winners' medal.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 12, 2010)

Spain won! They deserved the win. The ref was so strict, though handing out yellow cards so often.


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 12, 2010)

Congrats to Spain, this tournament was extremely uninteresting to me ever since the semi-finals.  The first round through the round of eight was just great though.  There is a moral victory in this for the USA since we are one of the two teams to beat Spain since November 2006.  I hope the next world cup isn't so dominated by European teams by the semi finals.


----------



## HBK (Jul 12, 2010)

Forlan was amazing. My favorite player in this WC. Just wow.

Uruguay should have won the WC, but still, Spain did a great job, and although I wanted Holland to win, they deserve it.


----------



## Tanas (Jul 12, 2010)

Great job Spain, now Reina(even though he didnt get a game) and Torres can now come home and show off their Winners medals with pride 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Feel sorry for Dirk Kuyt though


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2010)

I went to a WORLD CUP PARTY but did not use the computer. Congrats to the "Spants" from Spain for beating the Nerds.  FROM THE NERDELANDS.

ExCiTiNg MaTcH!!!!
Scores from 11 July 2010​
Netherlands                           0	             -	                 1	Spain  [FT]
-	                 3	Iniesta  [116'] 

​
CHAMPIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 12, 2010)

THANK YOU TO EVERYONE ON GBATEMP FOR VIEWING AND PARTICIPATING IN THIS EXCITING THREAD, WITHOUT YOU THIS WOULD NOT HAVE BEEN POSSIBLE AND I HOPE THIS CAN HAPPEN AGAIN IN 2014.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 12, 2010)

Yes spain deserved every bit of it, im so glad they got their first world cup win it was such an exciting match and both teams were great!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 12, 2010)

Iniesta  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Closest we'll ever come to a true God, so shy and simple, but such a beautiful player and a grace to watch him play!
So glad Spain won, can't describe it!


----------



## Tanas (Jul 12, 2010)

What a picture


----------



## emigre (Jul 12, 2010)

Tis a shame that the actual football was rather underwhleming. The group stages at times were just horribly boring to watch and the final itself was sub-par affair. And that's really disapointing considering how technically gifted the two teams were. Germany and Argentina were the only teams that were able to consistently entertain me.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 12, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Tis a shame that the actual football was rather underwhleming. The group stages at times were just horribly boring to watch and the final itself was sub-par affair. And that's really disapointing considering how technically gifted the two teams were. Germany and Argentina were the only teams that were able to consistently entertain me.



Chili and Uruguay deserve a mention too IMHO.
Also South Africa, they were really motivated to play and perform well for their own people. 
Mexico was enjoyable too IMHO.


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 12, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> What a picture



torres


----------



## Satangel (Jul 12, 2010)

What a fantastic player.....


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Source:* FIFA


----------



## nIxx (Jul 13, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> *Source:* FIFA



Yeah okay but for whatever reason this poll is kind of messed upped in every poll (for specific countries DE,EN,PT,AR,FR) germany is first except for Spain and in my opinion Germany played pretty good and nice looking football/soccer and i would even say that if a other country had played like this


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 13, 2010)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Yeah okay but for whatever reason this poll is kind of messed upped in every poll (for specific countries DE,EN,PT,AR,FR) germany is first except for Spain and in my opinion Germany played pretty good and nice looking football/soccer and i would even say that if a other country had played like this



Hey, check it. The same numbers on every version of the poll: DE, EN, PT, FR.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Well, I can't understand Arabic...


----------



## nIxx (Jul 13, 2010)

pichon64 said:
			
		

> nIxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah i mean under the poll you can directly select different countries or Results for everything. Well however it´s anyway not that important anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## pichon64 (Jul 13, 2010)

nIxx said:
			
		

> Nah i mean under the poll you can directly select different countries or Results for everything. Well however it´s anyway not that important anymore
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh, I get what you meant.


----------



## Lubbo (Jul 13, 2010)

Armadillo said:
			
		

> , stupid octopus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



agreed 100%, the dickhead didnt even score, netherlands should have won, arjen robbben should have scored


----------



## Satangel (Jul 13, 2010)

Funny clip from the Fifa World Cup:


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> Armadillo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jealous much?


----------



## Tanas (Jul 13, 2010)

mcp2 said:
			
		

> Lubbo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely jealousy, and maybe due to them not having him in their team?
They're are probably blue noses or manu fans.

Two of the greatest players on the planet.


----------



## Jasper07 (Jul 13, 2010)

scrtmstr said:
			
		

> Jasper07 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



let's nuke 'em


----------



## scrtmstr (Jul 13, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> scrtmstr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


to late, they have protected it and they are buying it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



here the Dutch link


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 14, 2010)

Can someone close this thread, please??????


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 14, 2010)

diando said:
			
		

> Can someone close this thread, please??????


No please..


----------



## Lubbo (Jul 14, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> mcp2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



im not jealous, if i am what of? Yes, I am a big manchester united fan and they are an excellent team.
Yes, Torres is a good player but he is not one of the greatest players on the planet. 
all the superstars had lousy worldcups anyway, Messi, Ronaldo, Cannavaro, Rooney, the list goes on.
and lastly Spain are boring and Netherlands are better.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jul 14, 2010)

Oh, I forgot to post...

YAY SPAIN


----------



## Alex666 (Jul 14, 2010)

yep WC is over lets close it


----------



## Satangel (Jul 15, 2010)

If this is going to be closed, anyone who wants talk about football/soccer can go to the general forum thread.

The BIG Soccer Thread

You can talk about the any competition there (Premier League, La Liga, ....) or any tournament (Champions League, Europa League,....), all year!


----------



## mcp2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> im not jealous, if i am what of? Yes, I am a big manchester united fan and they are an excellent team.
> Yes, Torres is a good player but he is not one of the greatest players on the planet.
> all the superstars had lousy worldcups anyway, Messi, Ronaldo, Cannavaro, Rooney, the list goes on.
> and lastly Spain are boring and Netherlands are better.



Oh dear, we have another football newbie.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 15, 2010)

Lubbo said:
			
		

> im not jealous, if i am what of? Yes, I am a big manchester united fan and they are an excellent team.
> Yes, Torres is a good player but he is not one of the greatest players on the planet.
> all the superstars had lousy worldcups anyway, Messi, Ronaldo, Cannavaro, Rooney, the list goes on.
> and lastly Spain are boring and Netherlands are better.


Fail much ^


----------



## emigre (Jul 15, 2010)

Actually Messi's performances were quite good. He was just unlucky not to score.


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 15, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Actually Messi's performances were quite good. He was just unlucky not to score.


THis, he gave lots of assists and not scoring doesnt mean it was badd for the player


----------



## Satangel (Jul 16, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> emigre said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed, he created a lot of danger, hit the wood a lot and he just lured other players by his presence and speed, creating space for his fellow teammates.

He's still going to be criticized a lot in Argentina though....


----------



## rockstar99 (Jul 16, 2010)

When do we have  a friendly match? I really need some soccer


----------



## thegame07 (Jul 16, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> When do we have  a friendly match? I really need some soccer



It's not international but Celtic are playing Man U tonight in Canada don't know if it's on tv over there


----------



## Master Mo (Jul 16, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> When do we have  a friendly match? I really need some soccer


I think the players, who played in the WC need some rest...

I mean look at the player from Bayern München for example... They had 9 or 10 players, who regularly played the whole tournament (german players played the same amount of matches as players who played the final!) and also had many matches in the last season (always two matches per week because of the Champions League and after that they went to the preporation for the WC) and now they`re granted 2 week vacation and than there is 2 weeks of immense preparation for the next season, which will start soon after... What I find really ridiculous is, that the UEFA scheduled a friendly match for germany, holland and some other countries (who play in the WC) right after the start of the new season... That`s just ridiculous!

I know they are all payed really well but to have at least 2 or 3 weeks of time to regenerate is IMO not asked too much for this physical demanding sport...


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 18, 2010)

HEY GUYS THERE IS A BETTER WORLD CUP GOING ON RIGHT NOW!  The womens under 20 world cup is in progress (//_^)


----------



## Danny600kill (Jul 18, 2010)

So, when does this so called Fifa 2010 World Cup start?


----------



## Logan 5 (Jul 18, 2010)

The Swiss team looks good this year, well they lost 5-0, but they looked good anyway


----------



## MLRX (Jul 18, 2010)

I think Paul the octopus won.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jul 18, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> So, when does this so called Fifa 2010 World Cup start?


are you joking


----------



## Satangel (Jul 18, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> If this is going to be closed, anyone who wants talk about football/soccer can go to the general forum thread.
> 
> The BIG Soccer Thread
> 
> You can talk about the any competition there (Premier League, La Liga, ....) or any tournament (Champions League, Europa League,....), all year!



There's more info on there on coming interesting football tournaments, check it out


----------

